# 10 things I hate



## GFR (May 10, 2006)

1. religious right
2. Rap culture
3. Basketball
4. Losers who use Steroids, GH, ect and compete in Natural shows
5. Don King
6. Fake people
7. jewelry
8. Inflation
9. Fat people why cry about how they can't lose weight
10. Bilingual anything


What's your top 10?


----------



## mrmark (May 11, 2006)

1: people who don't signal when driving
 2: bad drivers
 3: people who impose their religious beliefs on others (ID now taught in schools)
 4: fat people who say they've tried every kind of diet so resort to just being fat or go for surgery
 5: pec implants
 6: HappySlappers
 7: the price of Whey protein in the UK is always £31.99 no matter what brand
 8: Billie Piper
 9: Cars with bass systems turned up so everyone can hear them
10: Rude people


----------



## Big Smoothy (May 11, 2006)

1. illegal immigrants who use the race card to justify their crimes
2. materialistic people 
3. people who talk about themselves
3. people who tailgate
4. people who talk about themseves, often using the pronoun, "I"
5. people who make assumptions
6. fairweather and bandwagon sports fans
7. People who talk loud on cell phones 
8. Ann Coulter
9  Christians
10. Muslims
11. Jews


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

1.) bad music
2.) people who don't know how to operate a vehicle yet drive on public roads
3.) people who try to push their believes on me
4.) people who complain about not being able to lose weight no matter what
5.) Liars/fakes
6.) blind religions and hypocritical followers.
7.) being tired
8.) social constraints
9.) government
10.) most everyone


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> * 10.) most everyone*



kekeke


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

Seanp156 said:
			
		

> kekeke



but ily sean


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2006)

1) People with "regurgitation intelligence." - I read it on the Interweb, so it's a fact!
2) The race card - They won't pay me to sit on my ass because I'm black!
3) People on welfare for more than three months - I'm holding out for a management position.
4) Being nice during a war - We don't want to hurt their feelings.
5) Mexican on anything in my country - Fuckers de la madre del dado.
6) Dumb ass drivers - Why can't I talk on my cell phone while I'm putting on my makeup?
7) Fat people - It's a glandular problem.
8) Small dogs - Football anyone?
9) Vegans & Vegetarians - I wonder what they taste like...
10) Muslims - Nothing funny here, they just need to die.


----------



## clemson357 (May 11, 2006)

1) Tailgaters
2) Subwoofers
3) Rap and everything associated with it
4) Gin and tonic
5) Flamming liberals
6) Terrorists
7) Lazy people
8) People who park crooked
9) Anyone who does not have good gym manners
10) People who go to the gym to push big weight but use shitty form


----------



## clemson357 (May 11, 2006)

11) Violent criminals.


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2006)

mrmark said:
			
		

> 1: people who don't signal when driving
> 2: bad drivers
> 3: people who impose their religious beliefs on others (ID now taught in schools)
> 4: fat people who say they've tried every kind of diet so resort to just being fat or go for surgery
> ...




#4 Saved my life


----------



## Seanp156 (May 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> but ily sean


----------



## Decker (May 11, 2006)

In no real order:

*Weak timidity
*Strong stupidity
*Group think
*Softsoap Rubes/Hicks
*My forehead
*Cooked green peppers
*Cool, ???in???, cutting-edge zeros
*zero tolerance
*Hags
*"there was something in it for me?"  For me, for me


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2006)

war
oil
gum stuck under tables
disobedient cars (people can't be that stupid can they?)
traffic
greedy people
all the rude, rude people
parents who don't buckle their kids in
asparagus, brussel sprouts and beets
customers who don't know what they want yet expect you to know.


----------



## MCx2 (May 11, 2006)

1. Ignorance
2. Smokers (tobacco).
3. Black Female Drivers.
4. Animal abusers.
5. People who don't use signals.
6. People who insist on talking on their cell phone while driving even though driving on it's own is too difficult for them.
7. White girls that talk like black girls, then call you a cracker, or a white ass mother fucking bitch.
8. Not being able (because it's not right, not because I'm not capable) to kick the living fuck out of white girls that talk like black girls, then call you a cracker, or a white ass mother fucking bitch.
9. Wal-Mart.
10. Amber Bock.


----------



## NeilPearson (May 11, 2006)

1) Emos
2) Catholic Church
3) Smokers
4) Rap Culture 
5) Race Card
6) Organized Religion
7) People that follow fad diets and have no idea what they are doing
8) $5000 rims on your crappy 1985 Toyota Corolla
9) Idiot Drivers
10) Paying Taxes to Support Useless, Crappy Government Programs


----------



## JordanMang (May 11, 2006)

1. Gay People
2. Black people ( especially the annoying ones? )
3. Mexicans
4. Middle Eastern people
5. Opinionated Women
6. Racist
7. Sexist
8. Bill Gates ( He has 50 billion and he won't give me 1 million )
9. Guys who drink bitch beers ( i.e. smirnoff, bacardi etc )
10. Small kids who juice and think their badasses.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> 1. *Gay People*
> 2.* Black people *( especially the annoying ones? )
> 3. *Mexicans*
> 4. *Middle Eastern people*
> ...




????

You hate black people and you hate racists? eh?


----------



## JordanMang (May 11, 2006)

Yes, racist are people who hate people for the color of the skin.  I hate black people ( most of them not all of them for sure ) because of the way they act. It's just easier to say "I hate black people" then saying "I hate the culture of todays black man, and the references made to white on black crime, and the fact they pull the race card everytime, blah blah I could go on..." Don't get me wrong, I like some black people - infact most of the ones I've met have been intelligent and interesting but some I just wanna knock the fuck out.


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> Yes, racist are people who hate people for the color of the skin.  I hate black people ( most of them not all of them for sure ) because of the way they act. It's just easier to say "I hate black people" then saying "I hate the culture of todays black man, and the references made to white on black crime, and the fact they pull the race card everytime, blah blah I could go on..." Don't get me wrong, I like some black people - infact most of the ones I've met have been intelligent and interesting but some I just wanna knock the fuck out.



I see where you are coming from.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 11, 2006)

1) People that don't answer there PM's
2) People who show offline when on. Guess they think there sneaky


----------



## largepkg (May 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I see where you are coming from.




Wow, you back down quickly.  

I will say it. JM you are a racist...Period! So you must hate yourself?


----------



## GFR (May 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> 1) People that don't answer there PM's
> 2) People who show offline when on. Guess they think there sneaky


----------



## fufu (May 11, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Wow, you back down quickly.
> 
> I will say it. JM you are a racist...Period! So you must hate yourself?



neg. I do see he is coming from. His statement was a generlization though so I that is why I said something. It's not like I try to go around picking arguements and trying to change how people feel. Think about it. Even if I did argue it wouldn't change how he felt, there is no point.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> 1. Gay People
> 2. Black people ( especially the annoying ones? )
> 3. Mexicans
> 4. *Middle Eastern people*
> ...


 
Go enlist then. Save someone who doesn't want to be there.


----------



## The Monkey Man (May 11, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> 1) People that don't answer there PM's
> 2) People who show offline when on. Guess they think there sneaky



1) Tough old Men


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2006)

fufu said:
			
		

> I see where you are coming from.



So do I.


----------



## DOMS (May 11, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Go enlist then. Save someone who doesn't want to be there.



There are plenty to kill right here.


----------



## GFR (May 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> There are plenty to kill right here.


Funny thing, my brother hates blacks.....but he was transfered to a location that was all Arab, now they have moved him back to a black area and he is actually happy about it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 11, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> There are plenty to kill right here.


 
Go over there and it's legit though. And there's many more over there.


----------



## BigDyl (May 11, 2006)

Stop brainwashing me.  I'm subconciously agreeing with people.


----------



## JordanMang (May 11, 2006)

I actually plant to enlist in the Marines when I turn 18 ( this is all depends on me getting a scholarship for ball though ) so I'll be happy to be over their. I remember being 14 when this war started and thinking "Damn I can't wait till I'm 18 and I can go over their, I hope it last that long but it probably won't" and at this point I have no doubt we'll still have troops stationed in Iraq.


----------



## KelJu (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I actually plant to enlist in the Marines when I turn 18 ( this is all depends on me getting a scholarship for ball though ) so I'll be happy to be over their. I remember being 14 when this war started and thinking "Damn I can't wait till I'm 18 and I can go over their, I hope it last that long but it probably won't" and at this point I have no doubt we'll still have troops stationed in Iraq.




The marines won't take you unless you lose 80lbs.
Too bad, so sad.


----------



## JordanMang (May 11, 2006)

Thanks for stating the obvious.


----------



## maniclion (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang said:
			
		

> I actually plant to enlist in the Marines when I turn 18 ( this is all depends on me getting a scholarship for ball though ) so I'll be happy to be over their. I remember being 14 when this war started and thinking "Damn I can't wait till I'm 18 and I can go over their, I hope it last that long but it probably won't" and at this point I have no doubt we'll still have troops stationed in Iraq.


Sorry but by then you'll have to settle for Iranians.


----------



## JordanMang (May 11, 2006)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Sorry but by then you'll have to settle for Iranians.



Or North Koreans.


----------



## Tough Old Man (May 11, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

>


come on do me with numbers poop butt. see you tues here at my house. Lets give robert a hard time while your here. 

Here that robert a hard time is coming your way. Maybe you should take a weeks vacation next week and save yourself the trouble of banning the next owners of IRONMAGAZINE....


----------



## LexusGS (May 11, 2006)

JordanMang, I agree with you about the black people. Heck this is not only concerning blacks, I hate all people who talk about nothings and are fucking loud as fuck without knowing when the right time is to STFU. This is the reason I quit taking the after school bus, I can't stand sitting in a fucking seat listening to kids (mostly filipinos, mexicans and blacks) who cause most of the fucking noise. It like a fuckin zoo up in that piece so I dropped that shit and took up walking instead.


----------



## LexusGS (May 11, 2006)

Shit, how would you feel like sitting in back of someone hearing a black dude tryin to sound like a tough shit saying shit like "i waz gon beat his ass, I ain't gon' take dat shi' from nobody, I waz dis close" Shit, im now realising I hate people who talk about doing something but never have the fuckin balls to do it. Or plainly making shit up to have a conversation.


----------



## J'Bo (May 11, 2006)

Wow after reading this i am so glad i dont hang around this site anymore. 

1. People who discriminate
2. People who are racist 
3. People who are intolerant
4. The smell of skunks
5. Getting out of bed on a rainy day
6. Ignorance
7. Peas
8. When people take advantage of others
and honestly i cant really think of anything else.


----------



## CowPimp (May 11, 2006)

-George Bush
-Politics
-Greed
-Hypocrisy
-Television
-Ignorant people with power
-The human race
-Globalization
-Lethargy
-People who whine all the time


----------



## GFR (May 11, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> -George Bush
> -Politics
> -Greed
> -Hypocrisy
> ...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 12, 2006)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Wow after reading this i am so glad i dont hang around this site anymore.
> 
> *1. People who discriminate*
> *2. People who are racist *
> ...


 
Agreed. The racism is ridiculous. They're all youngins hopefully they'll learn someday. Perhaps become educated about other races/cultures.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 12, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Agreed. The racism is ridiculous. They're all youngins hopefully they'll learn someday. Perhaps become educated about other races/cultures.




I say boot the racists off this site. This is bullshit. I don't want to just sit quietly on my computer and let this stuff slide. 

If I wanted to learn about racism I would go to a KKK meeting.


----------



## maniclion (May 12, 2006)

Looks like JordanMang and Lexus have been getting bullied by some of the minorities at their schools so they feel the need to hate everyone because their bullies are the same color skin.


----------



## joesmooth20 (May 15, 2006)

1. stank crotch
2. myspace
3. the westcoast
4. my neighbors
5. girlfriend's dog
6. jazz music
7. the word "panties"
8. the BET channel/UPN also since it's the samething
9. people who fart in public
10. using protection


----------



## Steele20 (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Agreed. The racism is ridiculous. They're all youngins hopefully they'll learn someday. Perhaps become educated about other races/cultures.



Racism exist as a saftey mechanism. 

Black people suck. Here's a report of what has happened around here in my neighborhood.

-2 people were shot, by a black person not less than 100 feet from my apartment.
-drugs in my apartment by my black roomie and his black friends.
-some guy was kicking in Car doors, he was black. 
-3 black people in a black SUV were waiting till people left their place, then braking into apartments. One time there were still people in their and got assaulted. The criminals were black.
-a person started a fight in my backward at 3am a few months ago. Running around screaming like a dumbass for 30 minutes. He was black. 
-the black roomate I had was shot at 1 mile down the street a few months back, by another Black person. 
-my (white)girlfriend had her jewlery stolen by her roomate, she was black. 
-forgot to mention, my spanish roomie got into a fight. The black person walked into my apartment and started it. I witnessed it. 

These are the ONLY things that I know of that happened around where I live. This is a college area, and black people are destroying it. I am a racist and proud of it. Black people need to go back to the ghetto and leave people around here alone. White people aren't causing problems, Spanish people aren't causing problems, Asian people aren't causing problems. Black people are. They are the reason why I am affraid to park my car here over night. The reason why I keep my bedroom door locked at night and sleep with my 5 inch blade next to my bed.


----------



## Steele20 (May 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I say boot the racists off this site. This is bullshit. I don't want to just sit quietly on my computer and let this stuff slide.
> 
> If I wanted to learn about racism I would go to a KKK meeting.



I'm going to go out on a limb here but I bet you live in poverty and have many black friends because of it. Am I right?


----------



## Bakerboy (May 15, 2006)

Steele20. So you are saying that if you are Black you are a criminal and are predisposed to violence ? Give me a break! 

The world is a lot bigger than one persons neighborhood. Where I live now I always hear people say: "It's all the 'Asain' gangs or or the lazy Indians (1st Nation) that are causing all the problems." But this us and them attitude does nothing but instill fear in people. There are a lot of reasons why people resort to violence and crime. 
Just because some black people have done crimes and acted violently in your part of town, your dot on the map, this doesn't mean that all black people are like that. The only real crime is the crime of ignorance. 

When people feel powerless or are without hope they often do stupid things.

If you want to be angry at something start looking at the crime that is happening at the top, the white collar crime, they are stealing from everyone. America is an imperial monster run by a few puppet masters; the frustated actions of its citizens reflect the tyrrany of its leaders. The real problems in life always start at the top, my friend, not the bottom. Get your enimies right.

"If occupation is ugly then how can resistance be pretty?" George Galoway


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Steele20. So you are saying that if you are Black you are a criminal and are predisposed to violence ? Give me a break!
> 
> The world is a lot bigger than one persons neighborhood. Where I live now I always hear people say: "It's all the 'Asain' gangs or or the lazy Indians (1st Nation) that are causing all the problems." But this us and them attitude does nothing but instill fear in people. There are a lot of reasons why people resort to violence and crime.
> Just because some black people have done crimes and acted violently in your part of town, your dot on the map, this doesn't mean that all black people are like that. The only real crime is the crime of ignorance.
> ...



So, it's somebody else's fault?  That's a common saying in this country.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

I Love Gangsta Rap


----------



## CowPimp (May 15, 2006)

joesmooth20 said:
			
		

> 10. using protection



Agreed.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So, it's somebody else's fault?  That's a common saying in this country.



I am saying there are a lot of problems in America in general. I am saying that this economic and political system we take part in is in itself corrupt, unjust: it works perfectly for about 2% of the population. How free are we anyway! Our human rights are bought and sold to us. How democratic is America really? In a real democracy the voice of the masses would be equally heard. To hate another person isn't going to solve anything. Hatred just causes more problems and leads to more violence. 

You should spend your time thinking more about positive action instead of negative reaction. Look at the roots of where your hatred comes; look at the history of hate, and stop using other races as an 
oulet for the things that frustrate you or that you don't understand.


----------



## GFR (May 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I am saying there are a lot of problems in America in general. I am saying that this economic and political system we take part in is in itself corrupt, unjust: it works perfectly for about 2% of the population. How free are we anyway! Our human rights are bought and sold to us. How democratic is America really? In a real democracy the voice of the masses would be equally heard. To hate another person isn't going to solve anything. Hatred just causes more problems and leads to more violence.
> 
> You should spend your time thinking more about positive action instead of negative reaction. Look at the roots of where your hatred comes; look at the history of hate, and stop using other races as an
> oulet for the things that frustrate you or that you don't understand.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> I am saying there are a lot of problems in America in general. I am saying that this economic and political system we take part in is in itself corrupt, unjust: it works perfectly for about 2% of the population. How free are we anyway! Our human rights are bought and sold to us. How democratic is America really? In a real democracy the voice of the masses would be equally heard. To hate another person isn't going to solve anything. Hatred just causes more problems and leads to more violence.
> 
> You should spend your time thinking more about positive action instead of negative reaction. Look at the roots of where your hatred comes; look at the history of hate, and stop using other races as an
> oulet for the things that frustrate you or that you don't understand.



I grew up poor.  I mean really poor.  I spent many a night on the street.  So, did I stand around bitching about how the "system" is keeping me down?  No, I worked my ass off and now I'm an IT consultant who lives firmly in the middle class.  I have aspirations, and plans, to keep moving up.  That's not living a life of "negative reaction."

We don't live in a utopia, that's true, but our standard of living here in the US beats all but the smallest first-world countries.

"To hate another person isn't going to solve anything."

So, I'm just as safe to walk down a poor white neighborhood than a black white neighborhood?  Hell no.  I've been to both and they are not the same.  Hating a group of people may not be the most productive pastime, but ignoring reality is so much worse.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So, I'm just as safe to walk down a poor white neighborhood than a black white neighborhood?


 
I'd rather be robbed and beat up walking in a poor neighood once than to face years of what most blacks have to in white areas. For example, racial profiling by the police, being penalized more harshly for similar crimes that whites do, having white women clench their purses when a black male walks by, (could come up with a million different examples). Many black people have it way worse and violence is probably sometimes easier to deal with than the silent persecution that they have to deal with on a day-to-day basis, especially in middle class areas.


----------



## BigDyl (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *I'd rather be robbed and beat up walking in a poor neighood *once than to face years of what most blacks have to in white areas. For example, racial profiling by the police, being penalized more harshly for similar crimes that whites do, having white women clench their purses when a black male walks by, (could come up with a million different examples). Many black people have it way worse and violence is probably sometimes easier to deal with than the silent persecution that they have to deal with on a day-to-day basis, especially in middle class areas.




I can arrange that.   

Armbar time...


----------



## GFR (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'd rather be robbed and beat up walking in a poor neighood once than to face years of what most blacks have to in white areas. For example, racial profiling by the police, being penalized more harshly for similar crimes that whites do, having white women clench their purses when a black male walks by, (could come up with a million different examples). Many black people have it way worse and violence is probably sometimes easier to deal with than the silent persecution that they have to deal with on a day-to-day basis, especially in middle class areas.


 Racial profiling is done because it works.....who's fault is that??


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'd rather be robbed and beat up walking in a poor neighood once than to face years of what most blacks have to in white areas. For example, racial profiling by the police, being penalized more harshly for similar crimes that whites do, having white women clench their purses when a black male walks by, (could come up with a million different examples). Many black people have it way worse and violence is probably sometimes easier to deal with than the silent persecution that they have to deal with on a day-to-day basis, especially in middle class areas.



I'll use racial profiling as an example.

Simply put, the police take the statistics of all crime and can tell, with a bit of math, who is likely to do what.  You seem to take exception with this, but consider the following: 

Males pay a higher insurance rate for their cars because, statistically, they are more likely to get into a crash than females.  Have you denounced this practice?  Have you cried out about the evils of sexual profiling?

I doubt it.


----------



## clemson357 (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Perhaps become educated about other races/cultures.


 
I think it is interesting that people will say "get educated" about race when arguing against racism, yet when you post the cold hard facts it is often the last thing they want to hear.

The truth of the matter is that there are race disparities in the US, and the majority would prefer to ignore it.  I don't think it is right to stereotype every single person of a certain race, but I also don't think its right to label people as racists because they don't ignore reality.

You can argue that black people are disproportionately inclined to be criminals because of societal influences, oppression...etc. etc.  That is a valid argument.  What isn't valid is to argue that black people aren't disproportionately inclined to be criminals, or to say that someone can't talk about it, or to label anyone who brings it up as a racist or ignorant.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I'll use racial profiling as an example.
> 
> Simply put, the police take the statistics of all crime and can tell, with a bit of math, who is likely to do what. You seem to take exception with this, but consider the following:
> 
> ...


 
I don't cry and I'm not crying right now...That's why I said "I" would rather. I was just giving my opinion. And racial profiling isn't only for blacks. The same shit happens in Detroit, where there are more black cops than whites. Who wouldn't be pissed off driving to work and being pulled over by a black cop and you know it's because your white and you can't do shit about it? And he thinks before he even approaches you that you are a criminal because you happen to be in a mainly black area. Then goes on to throw the book at you however he/she can.

But to answer you, yeah I'd be fuckin pissed having to spend more than chicks on insurance cause I've never crashed or gotten a ticket. That's bullshit. Nothin I can do though.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

BigDyl said:
			
		

> I can arrange that.
> 
> Armbar time...


 
I'll KO you from guard with a left palm.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I think it is interesting that people will say "get educated" about race when arguing against racism, yet when you post the cold hard facts it is often the last thing they want to hear.
> 
> The truth of the matter is that there are race disparities in the US, and the majority would prefer to ignore it. I don't think it is right to stereotype every single person of a certain race, but I also don't think its right to label people as racists because they don't ignore reality.
> 
> You can argue that black people are disproportionately inclined to be criminals because of societal influences, oppression...etc. etc. That is a valid argument. What isn't valid is to argue that black people aren't disproportionately inclined to be criminals, or to say that someone can't talk about it, or to label anyone who brings it up as a racist or ignorant.


 
Well race should play no role in anything, but that's just the way it is. We are all humans and what is the point of addressing racial groups. All it is is skin tone. It's ridiculous when you think about it. It's actually pretty damn ignorant. But it will never change.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I don't cry and I'm not crying right now...That's why I said "I" would rather. I was just giving my opinion. And racial profiling isn't only for blacks. The same shit happens in Detroit, where there are more black cops than whites. Who wouldn't be pissed off driving to work and being pulled over by a black cop and you know it's because your white and you can't do shit about it? And he thinks before he even approaches you that you are a criminal because you happen to be in a mainly black area. Then goes on to throw the book at you however he/she can.



"Cried out" isn't the same as crying (weeping).  To "cry out", generally, means to yell, usually with emotion.

Are the police in Detroit truly using racial profiling, or are they just being prejudiced?  One is a based off of facts and the other is based off of opinion.



			
				Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> But to answer you, yeah I'd be fuckin pissed having to spend more than chicks on insurance cause I've never crashed or gotten a ticket. That's bullshit. Nothin I can do though.



Yes, it sucks, but if insurance companies didn't take this into account they would go out of business.  Or at least suffer a lower income. Ignoring reality just because you don't like it doesn't make sense.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> "Cried out" isn't the same as crying (weeping). To "cry out", generally, means to yell, usually with emotion.


 
I know you didn't mean literally to cry, man. LoL. I'm just saying...no emotion, no yelling, no rage...Just saying what I believe.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I know you didn't mean literally to cry, man. LoL. I'm just saying...no emotion, no yelling, no rage...Just saying what I believe.





Sorry about that.


----------



## Trouble (May 15, 2006)

Any streetwise cop working inner city beats, they know what bad news looks like.  White, black, latino, asian..bad news wears a multiple colors in the Big City ghetto.

Detroit, Miami, LA, Houston, Cinnci, St Louie...Newark, Atlanta.... Hell, the cops here are streetwise, in my small town, 'cause its a drug distribution hub, where ethnicity takes a back seat to location and time of day, when you're needin' to know when to watch your ass extra careful-like.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I grew up poor.  I mean really poor.  I spent many a night on the street.  So, did I stand around bitching about how the "system" is keeping me down?  No, I worked my ass off and now I'm an IT consultant who lives firmly in the middle class.  I have aspirations, and plans, to keep moving up.  That's not living a life of "negative reaction."
> 
> Being poor sucks; It does't matter what color you are. It is good that you were able to rise above your poverty but by asiring and "moving up" to the middle class and above is neither here nor there when it comes to all the people that are still poor and uneducated in this country. I mean we live in a first world country that is highly illiterate; why is that? I think America has a lot of good things going for it; the number one thing being people who are not afraid to look past their own self interests (personal goals, standard of living) and see that we have huge problems that are not going away (child poverty, a week healthcare system, homelessness, a disfunctional poorly funded school system etc. etc.). The fucked up thing is that the only way America works is if you believe in a class system, if you aspire like Oprah to top top of the food chain. The point that I was making is that 98% of the American citizins work for 2% of the people who have the real power.
> 
> ...



Safety is an illusion. Chances are the less you have the safer you are. The more a person has the more threatened they are that someone else will take what they have. So you buy a big house and put a gate around it, put an alarm system in; what are you really protecting? 

But this is not a black or white issue this has more to do with economics. It's the cruel thing about capitalism. It pits people against each other. Success is always based on the amount you have sitting in your bank account. The laws, justice in America work a lot better if you have a fat wallet. 

The neiborhoods you are afraid to walk down exists, partly, because the great divide between the rich and the poor.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 15, 2006)

Who broke their backs for our freedom??? The poor immigrants and slaves.
This country was stolen. Land of the free my ass!


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Safety is an illusion. Chances are the less you have the safer you are. The more a person has the more threatened they are that someone else will take what they have. So you buy a big house and put a gate around it, put an alarm system in; what are you really protecting?
> 
> But this is not a black or white issue this has more to do with economics. It's the cruel thing about capitalism. It pits people against each other. Success is always based on the amount you have sitting in your bank account. The laws, justice in America work a lot better if you have a fat wallet.
> 
> The neiborhoods you are afraid to walk down exists, partly, because the great divide between the rich and the poor.



"Safety is an illusion."  This is metaphysical nonsense.  No one is talking about absolute safety, merely degrees.  Otherwise, why don't I just pretend some locks on my doors?

Of all the fiscal/social systems out there, capitalism is the one that best fits human nature.  That's to say, survival of the fittest.  If you took all the nations wealth and divided it up evenly among the people, the money would (for the most part) simply gravitate back where it came from.  Those that were rich would be rich again, and those that were poor would be poor again.  You can't force people to be productive.

As for being more at risk by having more items: wrong again.  I had way more violent encounters and theft when I was poor than now (as middle class).


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> As for being more at risk by having more items: wrong again. I had way more violent encounters and theft when I was poor than now (as middle class).


 
I think he meant that you _feel_ more threatened the more you have. Because you work hard to get nice things and you think some criminal out there has it lined up to steal. And the less you have the less you have to lose, so you are not as fearful of being robbed. But as we all know, people are just as easily at risk of being murdered for $1.00 than they are for something more substantial.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I think he meant that you _feel_ more threatened the more you have. Because you work hard to get nice things and you think some criminal out there has it lined up to steal. And the less you have the less you have to lose, so you are not as fearful of being robbed. But as we all know, people are just as easily at risk of being murdered for $1.00 than they are for something more substantial.


----------



## DOMS (May 15, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> *I think he meant that you feel more threatened the more you have.* Because you work hard to get nice things and you think some criminal out there has it lined up to steal. And the less you have the less you have to lose, so you are not as fearful of being robbed. But as we all know, people are just as easily at risk of being murdered for $1.00 than they are for something more substantial.



I hope so.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 15, 2006)

Who cares anyway though. Why bitch about different races if you dislike them or certain groups of them? What's the use? There is nothing good that can come out of being racist. And that's looking at the whole. If you are racist and avoid other races out of fear, that's some fuckin sissy shit if you ask me. If you are trying look at other races and take part in some sort action that will address the situation for you as an individual or as a community to better it than that's cool. 

It's all economics. What are we gonna do boot black people out of the country? If every person in this nation was white (same demographics, whites inhabited the ghetto, same everything), who would we blame? Because the same shit would happen in the lower class areas, we just wouldn't have people of a darker pigmentation to pinpoint. But that's what we do now, because to most people it seems reasonable to just attack skin color as the problem  

I'm just sayin that in general...not in response to anyone in particular.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 15, 2006)

"Prejudices are what fools use for reason."  Voltaire

"Racism is a learned affliction and anything learned can be unlearned."
Jane Elliot

If you don't put good things inside you, nothing good can come out of you.

If you are in the mood for a good read that is both smart and funny then I suggest the author Walter Mosley. He books address racism in America in a clever way; his stories revolve around the complexities of being black in America.

http://www.twbookmark.com/features/waltermosley
Click on bookshelf
You get get his books at most any library or bookstore. He may just blow your mind. 

My two favorite books of his are: Cinnamon Kiss and Walk'n the Dog. 
I have not read his most recent one as I am waiting for it to come to my library.


----------



## BigDyl (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I'll KO you from guard with a left palm.




I'll sub you like minotauro did Cro Cop.


----------



## Steele20 (May 16, 2006)

Bakerboy said:
			
		

> Steele20. So you are saying that if you are Black you are a criminal and are predisposed to violence ? Give me a break!



Blacks are a minority compared to spanish and white people here in America, yet make up the Majority of the prison population. Nuff said.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Blacks are a minority compared to spanish and white people here in America, yet make up the Majority of the prison population. Nuff said.


 
What's your point?


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

He's talking about a disproportionate amount of crime.


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

So am I hearing suggestions that beacuse of statistics it is okay for a police officer to violate a black person's rights?  That doesn't make sense to me.  The constitution does make mention of this little premise called equal treatment under the law, which is being pissed on with the usage of racial profiling.

I live in a seriously overpoliced county: Montgomery county.  It is one of the richest counties in the entire country.  The level of racial profiling here is completely ridiculous.  If I were to compile a list of the race of all the people pulled over on Georgia Avenue, then it would be approximately 95% black people, and I'm not exaggerating in the least bit.  It is ludicrous.  Trust me, there are PLENTY of white people breaking the law on this road perpetually, so it's not a lack of "fair game," so to speak.

The only white person I ever see pulled over on this road is myself.  Most of the time I'm not breaking any laws either, as evidenced by the fact that I have been pulled approximately a dozen times on this very road without ever receiving a ticket, and receiving a warning only once (Because I didn't have a license plate on the front of my car).  Why me?  My car has an aftermarket exhaust system and rims, and I have long hair.  That's all I can attribute it to.  I drive very concious of the law on this particular road.  That pisses me off a lot, and I somehow doubt this is the result of profiling as opposed to prejudice.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

10)Driving-too many retards are allowed to do it.
9)Old people-I can think of no reason to have them around.
8)AIDS-I hate wearing condoms.
7)Cancer-Just because I can.
6)Marriage-I have nothing right now, and no prospects.  The second I make a dime some chick will smell it, marry me, divorce me, and take half, regardless of any prenup.  And if I make sick money and have a kid, she can petition the court to get $20k a month for day care.  Name me one daycare that costs that much?
5)People who base their opinions off of others'.
4)Having to hold up 95% of a conversation-This typically happens with attractive women, I just walk away once I notice it now, but I have wasted too much time talking to some vapid retarded chick.
3)Censorship.
2)The lack of accountability most people have.
1)This society in general.

For the most part, I just hate what we have become, but don't care much since we have endless amounts of porn and beer.  I am certainly immature, ironic that I don't hate that.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So am I hearing suggestions that beacuse of statistics it is okay for a police officer to violate a black person's rights?  That doesn't make sense to me.  The constitution does make mention of this little premise called equal treatment under the law, which is being pissed on with the usage of racial profiling.
> 
> I live in a seriously overpoliced county: Montgomery county.  It is one of the richest counties in the entire country.  The level of racial profiling here is completely ridiculous.  If I were to compile a list of the race of all the people pulled over on Georgia Avenue, then it would be approximately 95% black people, and I'm not exaggerating in the least bit.  It is ludicrous.  Trust me, there are PLENTY of white people breaking the law on this road perpetually, so it's not a lack of "fair game," so to speak.
> 
> The only white person I ever see pulled over on this road is myself.  Most of the time I'm not breaking any laws either, as evidenced by the fact that I have been pulled approximately a dozen times on this very road without ever receiving a ticket, and receiving a warning only once (Because I didn't have a license plate on the front of my car).  Why me?  My car has an aftermarket exhaust system and rims, and I have long hair.  That's all I can attribute it to.  I drive very concious of the law on this particular road.  That pisses me off a lot, and I somehow doubt this is the result of profiling as opposed to prejudice.


It must be where you live.  I drive a low rider (with after marker exhaust and rims) and have yet to be pulled over.  Even when I've just zipped past a parked cop doing 85 in a 65.  Or maybe I've just been lucky so far.  It's probably the long hair though.  Cops seem to hate that.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why me?  My car has an aftermarket exhaust system and rims, and I have long hair.  That's all I can attribute it to.




They probably thought you were some pot smoking hippie.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He's talking about a disproportionate amount of crime.


 
You HAVE to take into account socio-economic factors though. The higher percentage of blacks being arrested compared to whites, police mainly using urban (where most blacks are) areas as means of crime fighting/drug enforcement, blacks inability to get equal representation in court compared to whites.  

If there were no blacks, hispanics, ect., these same things would come into play because of economics/social factors. Would you hate your own race? Who would you blame then????

Seems like most racist people just look at the obvious facts and refuse to dig deeper into why these facts are occurring or giving it at least a little thought.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You HAVE to take into account socio-economic factors though. The higher percentage of blacks being arrested compared to whites, police mainly using urban (where most blacks are) areas as means of crime fighting/drug enforcement, blacks inability to get equal representation in court compared to whites.
> 
> If there were no blacks, hispanics, ect., these same things would come into play because of economics/social factors. Would you hate your own race? Who would you blame then????
> 
> Seems like most racist people just look at the obvious facts and refuse to dig deeper into why these facts are occurring or giving it at least a little thought.




There is probably a happy middle ground between both of your opinions and it is probably the most correct.  I prefer to give people the benefit of teh doubt, but don't always do that, so I am a hypocrite.


----------



## Bakerboy (May 16, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Blacks are a minority compared to spanish and white people here in America, yet make up the Majority of the prison population. Nuff said.



And why do you think that is? 
http://www.zmag.org/zmag/articles/dec95sklar.htm


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You HAVE to take into account socio-economic factors though. The higher percentage of blacks being arrested compared to whites, police mainly using urban (where most blacks are) areas as means of crime fighting/drug enforcement, blacks inability to get equal representation in court compared to whites.



Yes, you do need to take certain, extraneous, factors into account, but I believe the biggest problem is the black culture.  Violence, sexism, and glorification of crime permeate it to a much greater degree than most other cultures (with the notable exception of machismo).

Whats even more interesting is when you compare blacks living the in US to blacks living Africa.  There are a lot of similarities.  As strange as it sounds, this holds true for every race living in the US.  There's a study just waiting to happen.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Yes, you do need to take certain, extraneous, factors into account, but I believe the biggest problem is the black culture. Violence, sexism, and glorification of crime permeate it to a much greater degree than most other cultures (with the notable exception of machismo).


 
Yeah, but why do you think that is? Hip-Hop evolved after the urbanization of America when many blacks were entering U.S. cities...and all the sex, violence & drugs as a result of the poor living conditions for them was the motivation of the music for many...This is what they knew, so they made music about it. That's why you don't hear white country artists singing about dope slangin, hookers & bustin caps...And you won't hear black rappers rappin about campfires & ridin horses. The cities is where crime is, also where most blacks are and that's where you get your combo, sadly as it can be.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Yeah, but why do you think that is? Hip-Hop evolved after the urbanization of America when many blacks were entering U.S. cities...and all the sex, violence & drugs as a result of the poor living conditions for them was the motivation of the music for many...This is what they knew, so they made music about it. That's why you don't hear white country artists singing about dope slangin, hookers & bustin caps...And you won't hear black rappers rappin about campfires & ridin horses. The cities is where crime is, also where most blacks are and that's where you get your combo, sadly as it can be.



Having grown up poor, I've never accepted being poor as an excuse for anything.  You either take responsibility for yourself, or you don't.

You make a good point with blacks being city dwellers and crime rates being higher in cities.  The problem is the very disproportionate level of crime, even given this condition.  Plus, murder is a type of crime that can, and does, happen everywhere.  The number of murders should be closer to percentage of that races population, but it's not.  Also, consider Los Angeles (a predominately white and Latino city) verses Atlanta (a predominately black city).  Violent crime (and burglaries) are twice common (per capita) than LA.


"And you won't hear black rappers rappin about campfires & ridin horses."

One of my favorite movies:


----------



## Steele20 (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You HAVE to take into account socio-economic factors though. The higher percentage of blacks being arrested compared to whites, police mainly using urban (where most blacks are) areas as means of crime fighting/drug enforcement, blacks inability to get equal representation in court compared to whites.
> 
> If there were no blacks, hispanics, ect., these same things would come into play because of economics/social factors. Would you hate your own race? Who would you blame then????
> 
> Seems like most racist people just look at the obvious facts and refuse to dig deeper into why these facts are occurring or giving it at least a little thought.



The police aren't out to get blacks. They don't wake up saying "I'm going to arrest me a black dude today". Black people just cause more crimes. And the only people that have an inability to get equal representation are the ones to dumb to do so.  

Also you can not say "If there were no blacks, hispanics, etc" because there are, and always will be. So it's stupid to bring  up the impossible. 

Also, I have looked deeper into the situations around here. Three black people driving a Black Suv (how much do thoose cost these days? $30+k??) broke into apartments around here. Here's what I concluded. They are lazy and like to cause trouble.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> *The police aren't out to get blacks. They don't wake up saying "I'm going to arrest me a black dude today". Black people just cause more crimes. And the only people that have an inability to get equal representation are the ones to dumb to do so.*
> 
> Also you can not say "If there were no blacks, hispanics, etc" because there are, and always will be. So it's stupid to bring up the impossible.
> 
> Also, I have looked deeper into the situations around here. Three black people driving a Black Suv (how much do thoose cost these days? $30+k??) broke into apartments around here. Here's what I concluded. They are lazy and like to cause trouble.


 
Ever heard of racial profiling? I had a Police, community & society teacher this semester who also happened to be an ex-NYPD cop. He admitted to racial profiling all the time along with many officers in his department...

I know white people who cannot get good lawyers because they cannot afford them. Doesn't make them dumb...WTF 

And I know there will always be other races. My point was to say that attacking the race is not the proper method. It's clearly economics, so if it was an all white country, we'd have the same damn problems, just no race involved, proving that racism is not politically correct.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> "And you won't hear black rappers rappin about campfires & ridin horses."
> 
> One of my favorite movies:


 
He's a rapper? I don't recognize him. Who is it?


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

That's not a rapper, it's the sheriff from Blazing Saddles.


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> He's a rapper? I don't recognize him. Who is it?


  He's not a rapper.  You've never seen Blazing Saddles?


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> That's not a rapper, it's the sheriff from Blazing Saddles.



"Nobody moves or the nigger gets it!"


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 16, 2006)

Don't just lay around getting sun tans all day...


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

Excuse me while I whip this out.


----------



## CowPimp (May 16, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They probably thought you were some pot smoking hippie.



They were probably right, heh.  That leads me to a funny story actually:

I was driving toward my house on Georgia Avenue one night, the aforementioned totally overpoliced road.  Me and a buddy were just driving around with the windows down because we were bored and it was perfect outside.  We had one of those ghetto cigars, a black and mild or some such thing.  

I'm in the middle lane slowly merging my way into the left lane because my turn to go home is coming soon.  Right as I begin merging I notice this cop FLYING (He was probably going 85 in a 35, no hyperbole) so I quickly shift back into my lane.  He proceeds to pull me.  He asked me if I was drunk because of my slip into the other lane.  Now mind you the following was taking place:

My friend had dismantled the cigar to remove a couple layers of the paper, which around my way is referred to as the "cancer paper" (I know, there's still tobacco after it's gone and that causes cancer, but you can just humor us).  We were going to smoke this cigar; no pot involved.  However, coincidentally I'm wearing this shirt (Though there's no way the cop saw it before he pulled me):






I was so expecting him to try and search me as they almost always do.  He didn't because he felt like an idiot though.  I basically said that I wasn't drunk I was just moving out of his way because he was speeding like a maniac, and pointed to the street where my house was located, which he could verify with my license.  

Just thought it was a funny little story.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He's not a rapper. You've never seen Blazing Saddles?


 
Negative...who is he?


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> They were probably right, heh.  That leads me to a funny story actually:
> 
> I was driving toward my house on Georgia Avenue one night, the aforementioned totally overpoliced road.  Me and a buddy were just driving around with the windows down because we were bored and it was perfect outside.  We had one of those ghetto cigars, a black and mild or some such thing.
> 
> ...



*cough*blunt*cough*


----------



## DOMS (May 16, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Negative...who is he?


I think his real name is Clevon Little (he died of cancer years ago).  He played a black sheriff (Bart) in the old west.  His deputy was a Jew.  The bad guys want to get the people of Rock Ridge (a small town) to leave, so he sends them a black sheriff hoping that they'll get so disgusted that they'll gladly leave town.

In my opinion, it's Mel Brooks' best film.

Sheriff (to a drunk in a jail cell): Are we awake?
Drunk: That depends.  Are we..._*black?*_
Shriff: Yes, we're black.
Drunk: Then we're awake, but we're very confused...


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 16, 2006)

Oh I thought you were tryin to say he was a rapper cause you quoted me...


----------



## clemson357 (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Why me? *My car has an aftermarket exhaust system* and rims, and I have long hair. That's all I can attribute it to.


As far as i am concerned, you deserve to be pulled over, and you should be getting ticketed too.  I hate those stupid fucking aftermarket exhaust systems.  It is one thing to have flowmasters on a V8 truck or drag pipes on a Harley, but if you put aftermarket exhaust on your Honda CRV, you deserve to be beaten.  The majority of aftermarket exhaust for cars doesn't even add horsepower, it is designed solely to make the car louder so that the poser inside it can pretend his toyota corola is a muscle car.


----------



## clemson357 (May 16, 2006)

Another thing I get sick of is people acting like they are the victim, when their problems are their own fault.  "Man, I get hassled by the cops because of my aftermarket exhaust," or "Man, I always get followed through department stores when I show up wearing my gang colors."  If you intentionally try to look like a criminal, because you are into the 'ghetto' culture, then don't fucking complain when you get treated like a criminal.


----------



## MCx2 (May 16, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> So am I hearing suggestions that beacuse of statistics it is okay for a police officer to violate a black person's rights?  That doesn't make sense to me.  The constitution does make mention of this little premise called equal treatment under the law, which is being pissed on with the usage of racial profiling.
> 
> I live in a seriously overpoliced county: Montgomery county.  It is one of the richest counties in the entire country.  The level of racial profiling here is completely ridiculous.  If I were to compile a list of the race of all the people pulled over on Georgia Avenue, then it would be approximately 95% black people, and I'm not exaggerating in the least bit.  It is ludicrous.  Trust me, there are PLENTY of white people breaking the law on this road perpetually, so it's not a lack of "fair game," so to speak.
> 
> The only white person I ever see pulled over on this road is myself.  Most of the time I'm not breaking any laws either, as evidenced by the fact that I have been pulled approximately a dozen times on this very road without ever receiving a ticket, and receiving a warning only once (Because I didn't have a license plate on the front of my car).  Why me?  My car has an aftermarket exhaust system and rims, and I have long hair.  That's all I can attribute it to.  I drive very concious of the law on this particular road.  That pisses me off a lot, and I somehow doubt this is the result of profiling as opposed to prejudice.



They probably saw your myspace page. Pictures of nugs and hookahs aren't exactly "street legal".


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 16, 2006)

Hookahs are perfectly legal, people at my highschool own them lol.
Good times...


----------



## BigDyl (May 16, 2006)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Hookahs are perfectly legal, people at my highschool own them lol.
> Good times...


----------



## CowPimp (May 17, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> As far as i am concerned, you deserve to be pulled over, and you should be getting ticketed too.  I hate those stupid fucking aftermarket exhaust systems.  It is one thing to have flowmasters on a V8 truck or drag pipes on a Harley, but if you put aftermarket exhaust on your Honda CRV, you deserve to be beaten.  The majority of aftermarket exhaust for cars doesn't even add horsepower, it is designed solely to make the car louder so that the poser inside it can pretend his toyota corola is a muscle car.



What a double standard.  Anyway, besides that, the car I drive can eat a lot of 8 bangers for breakfast and it only has 4 cylinders.  Hell, before my head gasket decided to explode I was pulling on an S55 AMG Mercedes up a very slight incline.  Also, my exhaust is not that load at all.  As well, I have a bit over 300 horsies and still get 20MPG in the city, so suck it.  Heh.

If you JUST add a muffler you're right, but catbacks add power on even shitty ass cars at the high end up the RPM range.


----------



## DOMS (May 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What a double standard.  Anyway, besides that, the car I drive can eat a lot of 8 bangers for breakfast and it only has 4 cylinders.  Hell, before my head gasket decided to explode I was pulling on an S55 AMG Mercedes up a very slight incline.  Also, my exhaust is not that load at all.  As well, I have a bit over 300 horsies and still get 20MPG in the city, so suck it.  Heh.
> 
> If you JUST add a muffler you're right, but catbacks add power on even shitty ass cars at the high end up the RPM range.


Oh geez, that had to have sucked.  Racing that AMG and then *woosh*, there goes the gasket.  Embarrassing as hell.  

As far as I know know, most (if not all) of the Indie cars are four poppers.


----------



## clemson357 (May 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What a double standard. Anyway, besides that, the car I drive can eat a lot of 8 bangers for breakfast and it only has 4 cylinders. Hell, before my head gasket decided to explode I was pulling on an S55 AMG Mercedes up a very slight incline. Also, my exhaust is not that load at all. As well, I have a bit over 300 horsies and still get 20MPG in the city, so suck it. Heh.
> 
> If you JUST add a muffler you're right, but catbacks add power on even shitty ass cars at the high end up the RPM range.


 
300 hp out of a 4 cyclinder.  What are you driving?  A honda civic?  My guess is that you have much much less than 300 hp.

As for your car "eating 8 bangers for breakfast," I am sure that will come in handy while you are driving through suburbia pretending you are in "fast and furious."  This is evidenced by the fact that you blew a head gasket, most likely dogging the shit out of your economy car for no apparent reason.  

Ask yourself one question, does your exhaust have a nice low rumble, or does it sound like a fucking 20 year old chainsaw?  Anyone who puts aftermarket exhaust on a 4 cylinder car is either a 16 year old with too much access to daddy's money, or a poser.


----------



## clemson357 (May 17, 2006)

I found a picture of Cow with his car. Nice 'wing.' Does that add to your 300 hp?  We all know how helpful downforce is on the rear wheels of a front wheel drive car.  Nice rims.  Let me guess, are you 'bumping' two 12's in there too?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 17, 2006)

I know kids from around here who tune GTI's, EVO's, WRX's, S4's, M3's....ect...and have witnessed them shit on many many different cars, including muscle. It's possible to tune and turn cars such as Civic's, Integras, VW's into good 1/4 mile times, given you know what you are doing.

www.autobonproductions.com


----------



## clemson357 (May 17, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> I know kids from around here who tune GTI's, EVO's, WRX's, S4's, M3's....ect...and have witnessed them shit on many many different cars, including muscle. It's possible to tune and turn cars such as Civic's, Integras, VW's into good 1/4 mile times, given you know what you are doing.
> 
> www.autobonproductions.com


 
Yeah, what makes those cars really fast is the aftermarket brakelights, body kits, and primer colored paint jobs.

Get real.  That whole fad is a complete joke.  It was spawned by people taking the first car their parents gave them, and trying to turn it into something that it isn't.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 17, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Yeah, what makes those cars really fast is the aftermarket brakelights, body kits, and primer colored paint jobs.
> 
> Get real. That whole fad is a complete joke. It was spawned by people taking the first car their parents gave them, and trying to turn it into something that it isn't.


 
???

None of those cars have aftermarket lights (EVO's factory lights are clear or whatever, and none of them have paint jobs (VW 20th ann. comes in a banana yellow color  ) (carbon fiber hoods). Read some of the specs guy. They're not about the looks of their cars (not sure if theyre all updated).

And what do you think people do with muscle cars? No tuning involved??? Sounds to me like your completely biased.


----------



## clemson357 (May 17, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> ???
> 
> None of those cars have aftermarket lights (EVO's factory lights are clear or whatever, and none of them have paint jobs (VW 20th ann. comes in a banana yellow color  ) (carbon fiber hoods). Read some of the specs guy. They're not about the looks of their cars (not sure if theyre all updated).
> 
> And what do you think people do with muscle cars? No tuning involved??? Sounds to me like your completely biased.


 
It was a joke. I was saying that people who 'tune' their civics frequently do so by putting on worthless crap like bodykits, oversized spoilers, clear tail lights, and stickers.

A muscle car, or a sports car is a car that is designed to go fast. A civic or a VW is an economy car. If you take the Honda Accord that your daddy bought for you on your 16th birthday and put an aftermarket exhaust on it and some fast-and-furious-esq stickers on it, that does not make you a car enthusiast, it makes you a tool bag.

Look, we make fun of people who use shitty form in order to say that they bench press more than they do, right? It is the same concept. There is nothing wrong with wanting a big bench press, even though it will serve you practically no purpose in your daily life. But if you are going to do it, do it right. Likewise, there is nothing wrong with wanting a fast, sporty car. There is something wrong with buying a dodge neon and pretending like you are Jeff Gordon.


----------



## BigDyl (May 17, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> What a double standard.  Anyway, besides that, the car I drive can eat a lot of 8 bangers for breakfast and it only has 4 cylinders.  Hell, before my head gasket decided to explode I was pulling on an S55 AMG Mercedes up a very slight incline.  Also, my exhaust is not that load at all.  As well, I have a bit over 300 horsies and still get 20MPG in the city, so suck it.  Heh.
> 
> If you JUST add a muffler you're right, but catbacks add power on even shitty ass cars at the high end up the RPM range.




New Rule:  No more customizing import cars.  Stop putting "cool ground FX," 3 foot tall spoilers,"glass pack mufflers," and shitty exhuast tips.  Cool flame decails aren't going to enable your car to go back to the future.  You aren't Vin Deisel.  You aren't Fast and Furious.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Oh geez, that had to have sucked.  Racing that AMG and then *woosh*, there goes the gasket.  Embarrassing as hell.
> 
> As far as I know know, most (if not all) of the Indie cars are four poppers.



Nah, it didn't blow during the race.  It blew on the highway on my way to take an exam, heh.  I see how I phrased that poorly now though.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> 300 hp out of a 4 cyclinder.  What are you driving?  A honda civic?  My guess is that you have much much less than 300 hp.



Eagle Talon TSi AWD (AKA Eclipse GSX).  The engine block in this car is the same one that's in the EVO.




> As for your car "eating 8 bangers for breakfast," I am sure that will come in handy while you are driving through suburbia pretending you are in "fast and furious."  This is evidenced by the fact that you blew a head gasket, most likely dogging the shit out of your economy car for no apparent reason.



The car has 140K miles on it now.  It has been pushing way over stock hp numbers for about 60-70K miles.  I drive it like a complete asshole, so it's to be expected.  A lot of cars will have their headgaskets blow before that time without these modifications.  In fact, it might not have happened if I would have spent $100 on some head studs in retrospect.




> Ask yourself one question, does your exhaust have a nice low rumble, or does it sound like a fucking 20 year old chainsaw?  Anyone who puts aftermarket exhaust on a 4 cylinder car is either a 16 year old with too much access to daddy's money, or a poser.



What do I care about what kind of noise my car makes?  You're making generalizations anyway, because my car does not sound like your typical Civic with a grapefruit shooter.  It actually has a decent rumble, and the sound of the turbo is sick.  Everyone I know, including my mechanic friends who are ALL about domestic cars, like the way my car drives, sounds, a handles.  Also, I worked 12+ hour days almost 7 days a week for an entire summer to get the money for that car; don't make generalizations about me.

I got my car because it's fun to take down windy roads (Handles way better than your typical 3800 pound V8 domestic), it gets good gas mileage (A good 50% more than a lot of the cars I can take down in a race), it has AWD so I can actually drive it in the rain and snow, and it was cheap, relatively speaking, to take from a stock 210hp to over 300hp.  The engine block can handle 400-450hp without an internal modifications.  I don't know why I'm rationalizing my decision to some douche bag that has a double standard about what modifications can be done to what cars, but there you have it.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> It was a joke. I was saying that people who 'tune' their civics frequently do so by putting on worthless crap like bodykits, oversized spoilers, clear tail lights, and stickers.
> 
> A muscle car, or a sports car is a car that is designed to go fast. A civic or a VW is an economy car. If you take the Honda Accord that your daddy bought for you on your 16th birthday and put an aftermarket exhaust on it and some fast-and-furious-esq stickers on it, that does not make you a car enthusiast, it makes you a tool bag.
> 
> Look, we make fun of people who use shitty form in order to say that they bench press more than they do, right? It is the same concept. There is nothing wrong with wanting a big bench press, even though it will serve you practically no purpose in your daily life. But if you are going to do it, do it right. Likewise, there is nothing wrong with wanting a fast, sporty car. There is something wrong with buying a dodge neon and pretending like you are Jeff Gordon.



So just because these people can't afford something more suitable for modifications they aren't allowed to do it?  I'm not a big fan of all show and no go either, but who gives a rats ass, seriously?  Let the people enjoy their cars in their own way.  Who made you the determinant of which cars are okay to modify and which cars aren't?  You're coming off like an arrogant jackass.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I found a picture of Cow with his car. Nice 'wing.' Does that add to your 300 hp?  We all know how helpful downforce is on the rear wheels of a front wheel drive car.  Nice rims.  Let me guess, are you 'bumping' two 12's in there too?



I haven't done anything to the body of my car except for the rims, which I only purchased because they are wider than stock and allowed for wider than stock tires.  As well, they were lighter weight.  They are cheap and shitty, $400 for all 4 rims brand new.  I don't care about looks.

So what's wrong with playing your music loud anyway?  Yes, I have a 12 in the trunk, though the previous owner put it in.  It's not powerful enough to rattle the 5 cars surrounding me at a stoplight though, it only has a 150W amp hooked up to it.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Eagle Talon TSi AWD (AKA Eclipse GSX). The engine block in this car is the same one that's in the EVO.


 
I like Talons. My buddy's dad has a shop and got one with a blown engine thats been sittin around for about 2 years. Black, body in perf. condition. Hopefully that thing gets on the road in the future cause those things are capable of bein real quick and they handle real nice.


----------



## clemson357 (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I drive it like a complete asshole, so it's to be expected.


 
Enough said. 

You can complain about me being an asshole all you want, but the fact of the matter is that we are in a thread about things people hate. I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners. The main reason for this is because of the way those dickless homos drive, which you are also admitting to. If it were just a matter of looking completely retarded, then I would agree with you and say 'who cares.' But it isn't. I get on the road every day and there are dozens of posers in 'modified' dodge neons and Talons pretending like they are on a fucking race track. They tailgate me when I am doing 10 over the speed limit in the right hand lane of a four lane highway. Whenever they pass you, they like to see how close they can come to your bumper before changing lanes.  They fly through my fucking neighborhood, where little kids run around, at 60 mph. It is all fun and games, acting like a fucking prick when you think you are in the safety of your POS car, until you hurt someone, or damage someones property. You are going to look really fucking cool when you rear end someone else's car, causing them a huge hassle and devalueing their private property. Maybe you can stand there during rush hour, next to the crumpled hood of your P.O.S. and tell everyone who passes by that 'I drive like a complete asshole.' Then when they get pissed, tell them that they are arrogant assholes.


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> Racism exist as a saftey mechanism.
> 
> Black people are. They are the reason why I am affraid to park my car here over night.


*PUSSY * I do know what you are talkin about though. Your average black person is very uneducated, but this isnt because their black, it's because black parents are probably the worst parents on earth.


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Enough said.
> 
> You can complain about me being an asshole all you want, but the fact of the matter is that we are in a thread about things people hate...


You make me look like a paragon of patience and tolerance.


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

1. Everybody
2. Uneducated black people
3. White people that use stats as a cover up to be racist
4. Mexicans that damn near die to get to the US, then wave Mexican flags
5. Fake hair 
6. Gays (damn I almost forgot) 
7. People (mostly men) Who dont like cars, sports, pussy, weightlifting etc. 
8. Black women, their so fuckin stupid 
9. Blacks that ask me if I African American and look down on me because I dont do lot of stupid shit or carry a certain swager (is that a word?)
10. White people, how are you going to talk down on other races when you have killed millions to get what you got?


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I drive a low rider (with after marker exhaust and rims) and have yet to be pulled over.  Even when I've just zipped past a parked cop doing 85 in a 65.  Or maybe I've just been lucky so far.


You do know if you was black and did this...........
oh I'm sorry am I pulling the race card?


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Enough said.
> 
> You can complain about me being an asshole all you want, but the fact of the matter is that we are in a thread about things people hate. I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners. The main reason for this is because of the way those dickless homos drive, which you are also admitting to. If it were just a matter of looking completely retarded, then I would agree with you and say 'who cares.' But it isn't. I get on the road every day and there are dozens of posers in 'modified' dodge neons and Talons pretending like they are on a fucking race track. They tailgate me when I am doing 10 over the speed limit in the right hand lane of a four lane highway. Whenever they pass you, they like to see how close they can come to your bumper before changing lanes.  They fly through my fucking neighborhood, where little kids run around, at 60 mph. It is all fun and games, acting like a fucking prick when you think you are in the safety of your POS car, until you hurt someone, or damage someones property. You are going to look really fucking cool when you rear end someone else's car, causing them a huge hassle and devalueing their private property. Maybe you can stand there during rush hour, next to the crumpled hood of your P.O.S. and tell everyone who passes by that 'I drive like a complete asshole.' Then when they get pissed, tell them that they are arrogant assholes.



I fucking hate imports cars! If you drive one you need to hold your head down in shame!


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I fucking hate imports cars! If you drive one you need to hold your head down in shame!


People drive imports because, in the late 70s, American car manufacturers decided to implement built-in obsolescence.  Simply put, they wanted their cars to fall apart after 5 years.  That was supposed to kill the used car market.  What it did was kill the reputation of American car manufacturers and drive people to buy imports.  

Yeah, they've learned their lesson, but their reputation still sucks.  I say "fuck 'em". They wanted to fuck me, now I'm fucking them by buying an import.


----------



## clemson357 (May 18, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You make me look like a paragon of patience and tolerance.


 
Haha.  I am actually a pretty calm guy most of the time.  Bad drivers just really get under my skin.


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2006)

Everyone has their button.

You know what mine is.


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> People drive imports because, in the late 70s, American car manufacturers decided to implement built-in obsolescence.  Simply put, they wanted their cars to fall apart after 5 years.  That was supposed to kill the used car market.  What it did was kill the reputation of American car manufacturers and drive people to buy imports.
> 
> Yeah, they've learned their lesson, but their reputation still sucks.  I say "fuck 'em". They wanted to fuck me, now I'm fucking them by buying an import.


If I buy an import, it's going to look something like


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> 1. Everybody
> 2. Uneducated black people
> 3. White people that use stats as a cover up to be racist
> 4. Mexicans that damn near die to get to the US, then wave Mexican flags
> ...


Racist, sexist and homophobic.


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> If I buy an import, it's going to look something like


Typical brother


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> 1
> 6. Gays (damn I almost forgot)




Almost forgot what, that you are gay.


----------



## clemson357 (May 18, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> 10. White people, how are you going to talk down on other races when you have killed millions to get what you got?


 
I haven't killed anyone.  Yet.


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I haven't killed anyone.  Yet.



I havent either so what's your point?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Enough said.
> 
> You can complain about me being an asshole all you want, but the fact of the matter is that we are in a thread about things people hate. I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners. The main reason for this is because of the way those dickless homos drive, which you are also admitting to. If it were just a matter of looking completely retarded, then I would agree with you and say 'who cares.' But it isn't. I get on the road every day and there are dozens of posers in 'modified' dodge neons and Talons pretending like they are on a fucking race track. They tailgate me when I am doing 10 over the speed limit in the right hand lane of a four lane highway. Whenever they pass you, they like to see how close they can come to your bumper before changing lanes. They fly through my fucking neighborhood, where little kids run around, at 60 mph. It is all fun and games, acting like a fucking prick when you think you are in the safety of your POS car, until you hurt someone, or damage someones property. You are going to look really fucking cool when you rear end someone else's car, causing them a huge hassle and devalueing their private property. Maybe you can stand there during rush hour, next to the crumpled hood of your P.O.S. and tell everyone who passes by that 'I drive like a complete asshole.' Then when they get pissed, tell them that they are arrogant assholes.


 
Sounds like the racists on this thread who overgeneralize about everything...Just because some are like that doesn't mean everyone is...Goddamn.


----------



## god hand (May 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Sounds like the racists on this thread who overgeneralize about everything...Just because some are like that doesn't mean everyone is...Goddamn.


----------



## clemson357 (May 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Sounds like the racists on this thread who overgeneralize about everything...Just because some are like that doesn't mean everyone is...Goddamn.


 
He admitted that he drives like an asshole.  How am I generalizing anything.  He admitted it.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 18, 2006)

I guess it just boils down to ignorant/ghetto/gangsta people, that everyone hates.
I am definently not a rascist.
I have mexican friends that I love, I have a few black friends that I love.
I work in retail and see many different people everyday, there's even a couple of ghettoish guys that come in, that I like, just because I have seen them so much.

But I hate anyone who comes in wearing shorts to their ankles, shirts to their knees, and talk in ebonics.

Anyone man, of any color who speaks proper english, and who acts with some dignity, is alright in my book.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> He admitted that he drives like an asshole. How am I generalizing anything. He admitted it.


 
"I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners"


----------



## DOMS (May 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> "I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners"


That was a meant thing to say, Goodfella9783.


----------



## clemson357 (May 18, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> "I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners"


 
What is your point.  He drives a Talon with rims and aftermarket exhaust, and he admits to driving like an asshole.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> What is your point. He drives a Talon with rims and aftermarket exhaust, and he admits to driving like an asshole.


 
My point is you said you hate people who modify 4 cylinder cars. You overgeneralized because not everyone who modifies them puts only exhaust and new wheels. There are actually people who know shitloads about cars and can modify 4 bangers into 10 or 11 second cars on the track. And wheels and exhaust may actually serve a purpose to some beyond the look and the sound.

Just like not all people who work out do only Biceps and Abs. But both can be complimentary.

And I'm not trivializing the thing about driving like an ass. I don't like when people drive like dicks or speed on purpose. There is a time and place and that is the track, where many enthusiasts usually go.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

11 sec GTI- http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbz4d-mBmgU&search=gti
11 sec Integra- http://youtube.com/watch?v=fBfgQlx7Vo4&search=integra


----------



## maniclion (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Enough said.
> 
> You can complain about me being an asshole all you want, but the fact of the matter is that we are in a thread about things people hate. I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners. The main reason for this is because of the way those dickless homos drive, which you are also admitting to. If it were just a matter of looking completely retarded, then I would agree with you and say 'who cares.' But it isn't. I get on the road every day and there are dozens of posers in 'modified' dodge neons and Talons pretending like they are on a fucking race track. They tailgate me when I am doing 10 over the speed limit in the right hand lane of a four lane highway. Whenever they pass you, they like to see how close they can come to your bumper before changing lanes.  They fly through my fucking neighborhood, where little kids run around, at 60 mph. It is all fun and games, acting like a fucking prick when you think you are in the safety of your POS car, until you hurt someone, or damage someones property. You are going to look really fucking cool when you rear end someone else's car, causing them a huge hassle and devalueing their private property. Maybe you can stand there during rush hour, next to the crumpled hood of your P.O.S. and tell everyone who passes by that 'I drive like a complete asshole.' Then when they get pissed, tell them that they are arrogant assholes.


People have been driving like assholes and modifying cars since the days of the Model T's why you have decided to pick out just the Rice-burner crowd is beyond me cause guy's who drive jacked up 4X4's with shattered glass pack pipes are just as ignorant and annoying.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Enough said.
> 
> You can complain about me being an asshole all you want, but the fact of the matter is that we are in a thread about things people hate. I hate dickless homos who drive 'modified' rice burners. The main reason for this is because of the way those dickless homos drive, which you are also admitting to. If it were just a matter of looking completely retarded, then I would agree with you and say 'who cares.' But it isn't. I get on the road every day and there are dozens of posers in 'modified' dodge neons and Talons pretending like they are on a fucking race track. They tailgate me when I am doing 10 over the speed limit in the right hand lane of a four lane highway. Whenever they pass you, they like to see how close they can come to your bumper before changing lanes.  They fly through my fucking neighborhood, where little kids run around, at 60 mph. It is all fun and games, acting like a fucking prick when you think you are in the safety of your POS car, until you hurt someone, or damage someones property. You are going to look really fucking cool when you rear end someone else's car, causing them a huge hassle and devalueing their private property. Maybe you can stand there during rush hour, next to the crumpled hood of your P.O.S. and tell everyone who passes by that 'I drive like a complete asshole.' Then when they get pissed, tell them that they are arrogant assholes.



So that's okay if you have a V8 or a chopper then?  It's really the double standard I had the issue with.  Your issue seemed to be with the cars themselves, not the driving habits of those operating them.  There are far more dumbshit drivers in stock cars than modified cars.

Also, I usually don't drive quite as bad as what you are depicting in that thread; it's all relative.  I generally have respect for the safety of others and keep my asshole driving to pretty clear roads, and I have calmed down a lot from even that level of asshole driving.


----------



## clemson357 (May 18, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It's really the double standard I had the issue with.



The double standard is for exhaust only.  If your car has a nice low rumble, aftermarket exhaust is not obnoxious so long as it isn't unreasonably loud.  If your car sounds like a poorly maintained weed wacker, you are gay.  I have never heard a good aftermarket exhaust on a 4 cylinder.  Ever.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> The double standard is for exhaust only. If your car has a nice low rumble, aftermarket exhaust is not obnoxious so long as it isn't unreasonably loud. If your car sounds like a poorly maintained weed wacker, you are gay. I have never heard a good aftermarket exhaust on a 4 cylinder. Ever.


 
Who cares what they sound like though? Many Harleys and a lot of Domestics sound obnoxiously loud. And the drivers sometimes look over thinkin they are tough guys. Doesn't mean they're gay. They just like to do different shit with their cars.


----------



## CowPimp (May 18, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> The double standard is for exhaust only.  If your car has a nice low rumble, aftermarket exhaust is not obnoxious so long as it isn't unreasonably loud.  If your car sounds like a poorly maintained weed wacker, you are gay.  I have never heard a good aftermarket exhaust on a 4 cylinder.  Ever.



8 cylinders are WAY louder than 4 cylinders.  The difference is that many 4 cylinders are higher pitched.  My car definitely does not have the exhaust note of your typical 4 banger.  Whatever though, I could care less if you like my exhaust note; I like it.  Just don't generalize about my ride when you obviously know nothing about it.


----------



## GFR (May 18, 2006)

This thread has become very gay


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 18, 2006)

> 10) Muslims - Nothing funny here, they just need to die.



any particular reason?


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

DiGiTaL said:
			
		

> any particular reason?



Lot's of particular reasons.

Their penchant for killing innocents.
They still treat women like shit.
They still kill newborn girls.
They overreact to everything.
All over the world, Muslims celebrated the events of 9/11.
They enjoy killing way too much.


I can go on, but you get the idea.


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Lot's of particular reasons.
> 
> Their penchant for killing innocents.
> They still treat women like shit.
> ...



Sounds kind of like America, minus the killing of newborns (Though we still have abortion) and celebrating the events of 9/11.  

It is crazy how much Muhammed preaches killing of non-believers in the Khoran though.  I have seen some passages about that.  Of course, only the fundamentalists actually goto that extreme.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Lot's of particular reasons.
> 
> Their penchant for killing innocents.
> They still treat women like shit.
> ...


and your still posting bullshit!


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Lot's of particular reasons.
> 
> Their penchant for killing innocents.
> They still treat women like shit.
> ...


They also think killing defencless people is funny or Religiously justified.
They think women are worth less than the family dog.
I believe they are genetically prone to viloance more than any other people in the world...with one possible exception only.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Sounds kind of like America, minus the killing of newborns (Though we still have abortion) and celebrating the events of 9/11.



I'm not talking about abortion, I'm talking about killing a newborn girl because it's female.  

Oh, and I don't think that we stone adulterous women or hang thieves (or cut their hands off).  I also don't believe that our civic officials rape women for alleged "crimes."



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> It is crazy how much Muhammed preaches killing of non-believers in the Khoran though.  I have seen some passages about that.  Of course, only the fundamentalists actually goto that extreme.



The Koran is filled with commandments about killing nearly everyone.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Lot's of particular reasons.
> 
> Their penchant for killing innocents.
> They still treat women like shit.
> ...


this post is pathetic and ignorant just like all your other posts
penchant for killing innocents,,,,,americans beat em there
they still treat women like shit ,,,,wasnt really that long ago they had fuck all rights in your country
they still kill newborn girls,,,not sure about this but why do u see so many femaile muslims
they overreact to everything ,,,,,u are one ignorant s,o,b
all over the world muslims celebrated the events of 9/11,,,extremists mabye not your average muslim,,
u dont like muslims because there terrorist right ?????//your a dumb cunt
do u like catholics????? or are they terrorists too because of the i,r,a,,
dont post here anymore you are an ignorant tool


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I'm not talking about abortion, I'm talking about killing a newborn girl because it's female.
> 
> Oh, and I don't think that we stone adulterous women or hang thieves (or cut their hands off).  I also don't believe that our civic officials rape women for alleged "crimes."



Yeah, fair enough.  We treat women unfairly, they treat them with violence.





> The Koran is filled with commandments about killing nearly everyone.



Tis a shame indeed.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> this post is pathetic and ignorant just like all your other posts
> penchant for killing innocents,,,,,americans beat em there
> *They go around blowing up bombs schools.*
> 
> ...



You are one ignorant mother fucker.  The quality of your writing matches the quality of your thoughts.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Yeah, fair enough. We treat women unfairly, they treat them with violence.
> .


I disagree, we treat women better than men in this country, they have more rights and a better chance to succeed than any man does.


----------



## BigDyl (May 19, 2006)

I was joking about what I said,

HOWEVER,


It is equally annoying by all crowds when they have modded up POS cars with ground effects, glass pack mufflers, 4 foot spoilers, lowered kit, or suspension kit.  It's usually some retard driving it that trys to act hard core and race everyone, nearly causing wrecks all the time.  Next time one of these clowns does that, I'm putting them in a body lock with rear choke.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

you may have quality of writing but that doesnt mean what you write is any fucking good ,,,your a bitch ,,youve allways been a bitch and u will allways be a bitch,,,,thats why u have good writing skills,,u were sitting up the front of your class like the good little bitch you were and still are!!
this post was to doms the homosexual oh sorry metrosexual ah fuck it its the same thing,,,, shoulda quoted but oh well


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> you may have quality of writing but that doesnt mean what you write is any fucking good ,,,your a bitch ,,youve allways been a bitch and u will allways be a bitch,,,,thats why u have good writing skills,,u were sitting up the front of your class like the good little bitch you were and still are!!
> this post was to doms the homosexual oh sorry metrosexual ah fuck it its the same thing,,,, shoulda quoted but oh well


So, good writing skills are a negative thing in your book?  I'm sure you'll go far in life.  You'll be 50 years old and asking "Would you like fries with that?"  You'll work until the day you die because things like 401Ks are "for bitches."

You'll be a bitch until the die you die.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So, good writing skills are a negative thing in your book?  I'm sure you'll go far in life.  You'll be 50 years old and asking "Would you like fries with that?"  You'll work until the day you die because things like 401Ks are "for bitches."
> 
> You'll be a bitch until the die you die.


pffft um yeah ok i own a busineses  and i make $2,200 a day 7 days a week and i dont lift a finger spend my time lifting fishing and eating ,,im 31 and pretty much retired ,,,so u can stick your good writing skills up your ass,,i left school in yr 9 at 14,,,,,and ill make more money in a year than u will make in 20 ,,,whos the bitch ,,,cmon say it u know your a bitch


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> pffft um yeah ok i own a busineses  and i make $2,200 a day 7 days a week and i dont lift a finger spend my time lifting fishing and eating ,,im 31 and pretty much retired ,,,so u can stick your good writing skills up your ass,,i left school in yr 9 at 14,,,,,and ill make more money in a year than u will make in 20 ,,,whos the bitch ,,,cmon say it u know your a bitch


Hey, if you're going to make shit up, you should have made yourself out to be the "secret" co-founder of Google or something.

Oh, and your education is really paying off for you.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Hey, if you're going to make shit up, you should have made yourself out to be the "secret" co-founder of Google or something.
> 
> Oh, and your education is really paying off for you.


mwahahahaaha a hater as well,,fuckin hell how many bad traits do have ??
u think u need to be educated to make money?? u truely are one sad ignorant cunt


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Who cares what they sound like though?


 
Yeah, I mean, who really cares about anything?  Right?  Just smoke some pot dude.  Sounds aren't annoying.  It isn't annoying when someone runs their nails down a chalk board, and it isn't annoying when someone amplifies the noise of their economy car for no particular reason other than to be obnoxious.  Who cares, man?


----------



## largepkg (May 19, 2006)

I love the internet braggers. They amuse me!


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> I love the internet braggers. They amuse me!


im not bragging im just stating facts ,,,,i think points need to be drummed into this fuckwits head ,,he thinks he is smart because he types well 
im sure one day he will make an awsome secutary mwahahaahahahaahahaha


----------



## largepkg (May 19, 2006)

Well, it is a sign of intelligence.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

largepkg said:
			
		

> Well, it is a sign of intelligence.


ah ok another genious here ,,,,so a sign of intelligence is knowing when to use punctuation??  and another sign of intelligence is how well u type ,,,cmon man are u for real,,,,,the average secutary types real well and know how to use punctuation ,,she is so smart she has a job that pays 12$ an hour mwahaahahahaahahahaahah


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ah ok another genious here ,,,,so a sign of intelligence is knowing when to use punctuation?? and another sign of intelligence is how well u type ,,,cmon man are u for real,,,,,the average secutary types real well and know how to use punctuation ,,she is so smart she has a job that pays 12$ an hour mwahaahahahaahahahaahah


 
Being able to effectively communicate in written english is a sign of intelligence......  



























































mwauhaahaahahahahahahamwuahahahahahaha.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I mean, who really cares about anything? Right? Just smoke some pot dude. Sounds aren't annoying. It isn't annoying when someone runs their nails down a chalk board, and it isn't annoying *when someone amplifies the noise of their economy car for no particular reason* *other than to be obnoxious*. Who cares, man?


 
Just like when domestic drivers do it to their muscle cars...loud and obnoxious as hell...Who gives a shit. There's bigger problems in the world. I don't think eliminating a few people with loud exhausts is gonna heal the world.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> mwahahahaaha a hater as well,,fuckin hell how many bad traits do have ??
> u think u need to be educated to make money?? u truely are one sad ignorant cunt




You don't have to have an education to make money, but it helps.

So, what type of company are your pretending to own?  More than likely, you're not going to say what it is for some dumb ass reason.  

Uh-oh, it looks like your "company" is running short on supplies!  It's time to put more dirty water in that Windex bottle.


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Just like when domestic drivers do it to their muscle cars...loud and obnoxious as hell...Who gives a shit. There's bigger problems in the world. I don't think eliminating a few people with loud exhausts is gonna heal the world.


 
You are a real smart one aren't you?  Is the title of this thread "Things that will heal the world," or "Whats the biggest problem in the entire world?"

The title of the thread it "10 things you hate."  Is that a hard concept to understand?


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You are a real smart one aren't you? Is the title of this thread "Things that will heal the world," or "Whats the biggest problem in the entire world?"
> 
> The title of the thread it "10 things you hate." Is that a hard concept to understand?


 
What's the matter little girl? You've never seen a thread go off topic before? Like when you just mentioned pot smoking and nails on a chalkboard from talking about cars...anyway, what's the difference between a loud domestic and import? Both can be loud and obnoxious, but for some reason you hate import 4 bangers more. Just don't get it.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> You don't have to have an education to make money, but it helps.
> 
> So, what type of company are your pretending to own?  More than likely, you're not going to say what it is for some dumb ass reason.
> 
> Uh-oh, it looks like your "company" is running short on supplies!  It's time to put more dirty water in that Windex bottle.


mwahahahahahahaahahaahahaha its a cleaning business  that was some funny shit!!


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Yeah, I mean, who really cares about anything?  Right?  Just smoke some pot dude.  Sounds aren't annoying.  It isn't annoying when someone runs their nails down a chalk board, and it isn't annoying when someone amplifies the noise of their economy car for no particular reason other than to be obnoxious.  Who cares, man?



It makes a difference Clemson.  Have you ever owned an economy car and modified it?  I didn't think so.  It makes a noticeable difference.  7 horsepower in a car that weighs 2200 pounds makes a big difference.  Not to mention shifting the power band to the higher RPM range which makes even more of a difference.  There is also a difference in feel because of improved throttle response.  All you see is a noisy car.  

You're allowed to be annoyed by the sound of these cars; obviously that's your right.  However, there is a reason for these modifications, only you see no reason because you are ignorant of what these modifications actually do.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> mwahahahahahahaahahaahahaha its a cleaning business  that was some funny shit!!



So, you really do own a business?  Did you start it, or did you get it from someone else.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It makes a difference Clemson. Have you ever owned an economy car and modified it? I didn't think so. It makes a noticeable difference. 7 horsepower in a car that weighs 2200 pounds makes a big difference. Not to mention shifting the power band to the higher RPM range which makes even more of a difference. There is also a difference in feel because of improved throttle response. All you see is a noisy car.
> 
> You're allowed to be annoyed by the sound of these cars; obviously that's your right. However, there is a reason for these modifications, only you see no reason because you are ignorant of what these modifications actually do.


 
Agreeeed.


----------



## largepkg (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ah ok another genious here ,,,,so a sign of intelligence is knowing when to use punctuation??  and another sign of intelligence is how well u type ,,,cmon man are u for real,,,,,the average secutary types real well and know how to use punctuation ,,she is so smart she has a job that pays 12$ an hour mwahaahahahaahahahaahah




Again, with all do respect. Intelligence isn't calculated by how much money you make. Any idiot can fall into a business or be a hard worker and do well for themselves. It certainly doesn't mean they're intelligent! 

Basic grammar skills is only one sign of intelligence. You could spell very well and use punctuation correctly and still be a tard. When you don't have even rudimentary language skills you remove all doubt of your stupidity


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So, you really do own a business?  Did you start it, or did you get it from someone else.


i started it ,,,i started cleaning industrial ovens at resteraunts filthy job but good money then i got a contract with dominoes a pizza franchise,,made some real money with that but then we started cleaning shopping malls and thats where the real money was and still is ,,,,i worked 12 to 14 hr days at the start to get this shit up and running no education needed just hard work,,,,now i work mabye 6 hours a month and make more money


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> It makes a difference Clemson.  Have you ever owned an economy car and modified it?  I didn't think so.  It makes a noticeable difference.  7 horsepower in a car that weighs 2200 pounds makes a big difference.  Not to mention shifting the power band to the higher RPM range which makes even more of a difference.  There is also a difference in feel because of improved throttle response.  All you see is a noisy car.
> 
> You're allowed to be annoyed by the sound of these cars; obviously that's your right.  However, there is a reason for these modifications, only you see no reason because you are ignorant of what these modifications actually do.


Maybe you can answer a question for me CowPimp.  What performance enhancement do the spinners play on a primer gray 1988 LeBaron?


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i started it ,,,i started cleaning industrial ovens at resteraunts filthy job but good money then i got a contract with dominoes a pizza franchise,,made some real money with that but then we started cleaning shopping malls and thats where the real money was and still is ,,,,i worked 12 to 14 hr days at the start to get this shit up and running no education needed just hard work,,,,now i work mabye 6 hours a month and make more money



Do you do your own finances or did you hire a CPA?  

I imagine the turn over must be high in your industry.


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i started it ,,,i started cleaning industrial ovens at resteraunts filthy job but good money then i got a contract with dominoes a pizza franchise,,made some real money with that but then we started cleaning shopping malls and thats where the real money was and still is ,,,,i worked 12 to 14 hr days at the start to get this shit up and running no education needed just hard work,,,,now i work mabye 6 hours a month and make more money


*Capitalist swine*


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> What's the matter little girl? You've never seen a thread go off topic before? Like when you just mentioned pot smoking and nails on a chalkboard from talking about cars...anyway, what's the difference between a loud domestic and import? Both can be loud and obnoxious, but for some reason you hate import 4 bangers more. Just don't get it.


 
 
You are such an idiot.  You come into a thread about things that annoy people, and say "whats the big deal, whats the big deal?"  The point of the thread is to say things that annoy you.  I know that you might have to run that over in your mind a few times to grasp onto it, but why don't you try before typing another response that makes you look like a moron.


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Do you do your own finances or did you hire a CPA?
> 
> I imagine the turn over must be high in your industry.


my mrs has the education  and does all that shit ,,,all i do is deliver chemicals to sights  and deal with employees bullshit


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> ...now i work mabye 6 hours a month and make more money


 
And yet you still are unable to convey a coherent thought. Since you have so much free time, why not take an english class?


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> *Capitalist swine*


cmon man i do my bit there were huge fires accross the coast government wouldnt help people who lost everything we helped em out with food money clothes kids toys ,,,i do my shit for society,,i reckon with the amount of people here on im we should sponser some starving kids in africa if everyone chips in we could sponser 100


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> And yet you still are unable to convey a coherent thought. Since you have so much free time, why not take an english class?


mwahahahahhhaaha what a tool


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> my mrs has the education  and does all that shit ,,,all i do is deliver chemicals to sights  and deal with employees bullshit



Right on.  Well, congratulations on being a business owner.  That shit is hard.  

I've two ideas that I thinking about turning into my own business, but I lack the knowledge to do so.  I've got another year or so before I think I'll be ready.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> mwahahahahhhaaha what a tool



He has a point.  There are only two ways to judge how smart a person is on an Internet forum: what they say and how they say it.


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> mwahahahahhhaaha what a tool


 


mwamwahhahahahahahamwuahahahamwaaaaaahuaauauahahah


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Right on.  Well, congratulations on being a business owner.  That shit is hard.
> 
> I've two ideas that I thinking about turning into my own business, but I lack the knowledge to do so.  I've got another year or so before I think I'll be ready.


i busted my ass for 5 years ,,start how i started every place that cooks food has ovens canopees and chimneys,,in 4 hours u could have them all clean and do u know how much these fuckers will pay u ,,400$ for a canopee depending on the size thats for the smallest so say 320 american,,oven depending on size again maybe 480 to 500,,,and the chimney on average 300 to 500 ,,,,,now weather thats in american money or australian thats alot of money for 4 hrs work dirty but who gives a fuck


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> He has a point.  There are only two ways to judge how smart a person is on an Internet forum: what they say and how they say it.


why even judge people ?? on a forum u dont know me personally


----------



## GFR (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> *I lack the knowledge* .


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Maybe you can answer a question for me CowPimp.  What performance enhancement do the spinners play on a primer gray 1988 LeBaron?



They are pussy lures.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> why even judge people ?? on a forum u dont know me personally



It's how things work.  You judge people every day of your life. So do I and so does everyone who'll every read this post.  Judging is how you put things into context.  Without context it's hard to relate to people and function in the world.

I'll put it another way: You don't really see the world, you see the world the way you think it is.

Especially on the Internet where, as I've said, you only have two ways to determine who you're talking to.  Consider this: do you think I hate all non-whites based on what you're seen of my posts?


----------



## skaterdude (May 19, 2006)

1. Rap music.
2. Extrem Muslims
3. Black people who talk really loud, or just to be heard.

thats all i can think of.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> i busted my ass for 5 years ,,start how i started every place that cooks food has ovens canopees and chimneys,,in 4 hours u could have them all clean and do u know how much these fuckers will pay u ,,400$ for a canopee depending on the size thats for the smallest so say 320 american,,oven depending on size again maybe 480 to 500,,,and the chimney on average 300 to 500 ,,,,,now weather thats in american money or australian thats alot of money for 4 hrs work dirty but who gives a fuck



That's the key, isn't it?  Filling a need.  It may have seemed simple to you, but the vast majority of people wouldn't have taken the opportunities (and risk) that you did.  

Sadly, that's just how people are.


----------



## CowPimp (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Maybe you can answer a question for me CowPimp.  What performance enhancement do the spinners play on a primer gray 1988 LeBaron?



Don't joke around.  No one does that.  An 88 LeBaron in primer gray is perfect and cannot be improved upon.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> They are pussy lures.


Yeah, but what kind of pussy is that going to lure?


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> now weather thats in american money or australian thats alot of money for 4 hrs work dirty but who gives a fuck


 
sometimes i try really hard to discern what other people are trying to say other times i just read it once and give up either way it would be easier if they would just use punctuation it isnt complicated communicating effectively is what seperates people from animals now after trying to read this do you understand why people make fun of you when you


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Don't joke around.  No one does that.  An 88 LeBaron in primer gray is perfect and cannot be improved upon.


----------



## Dale Mabry (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> Yeah, but what kind of pussy is that going to lure?




White trash, same as any car improvement.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

"Men are the hunters, women are the prey, and the car's the bait."


----------



## aceshigh (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> sometimes i try really hard to discern what other people are trying to say other times i just read it once and give up either way it would be easier if they would just use punctuation it isnt complicated communicating effectively is what seperates people from animals now after trying to read this do you understand why people make fun of you when you


if u cant read a sentence that doesnt have punctuation people should be making fun of you,,,,hang on they allready do ,,, and u do use punctuation hows that working for you tool


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> if u cant read a sentence that doesnt have punctuation people should be making fun of you,,,,hang on they allready do ,,, and u do use punctuation hows that working for you tool


 

now you hurt my feelings i cant understand why you would say that i was just trying to help you out ever hear of a little self improvement i guess not,,,,,,,,dont be mad at me,,,,,,,mwahauahaiahajmwahahahauahamna


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You are such an idiot. You come into a thread about things that annoy people, and say "whats the big deal, whats the big deal?" The point of the thread is to say things that annoy you. I know that you might have to run that over in your mind a few times to grasp onto it, but why don't you try before typing another response that makes you look like a moron.


 
It's 10 things you HATE, not "get annoyed by." I think its a stupid you hate such a minor thing as modified economy cars. Doesn't mean I'm an idiot for thinking that. You should know a person before you call them an idiot, because you don't even know me. And where do you get off calling someone an idiot over an argument about cars? Learn how to have an argument without getting your panties bunched up and attacking that person. You still havent even answered what the difference is between a modified domestic V8 that makes obnoxiously loud sounds and an economy car that does the same....


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You still havent even answered what the difference is between a modified domestic V8 that makes obnoxiously loud sounds and an economy car that does the same....


 
You obviously have a reading comprehension problem as well.  Go back two or three pages and you will find a post that says something like "aftermarket exhaust is OK on a V8 *so long as it isn't obnoxiously loud*."

Does that clear it up?  Or should I keep repeating the painfully simple over and over until you catch on.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> You obviously have a reading comprehension problem as well. Go back two or three pages and you will find a post that says something like "aftermarket exhaust is OK on a V8 *so long as it isn't obnoxiously loud*."
> 
> Does that clear it up? Or should I keep repeating the painfully simple over and over until you catch on.


 
Why are you so sarcastic guy? Mr. Fuckin perfect...why are you on these boards if you have such a hard time disagreeing with someone you have to take it personally?


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> Why are you so sarcastic guy? Mr. Fuckin perfect...why are you on these boards if you have such a hard time disagreeing with someone you have to take it personally?


 
I am not taking anything personal.  After being harassed for four pages of thread about posting something that I hate, in a thread entitled "10 things you hate," I am going to start getting a little rude.  Maybe if that annoys you, you can post it here, and then I'll say "who cares" for four pages.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> I am not taking anything personal.  After being harassed for four pages of thread about posting something that I hate, in a thread entitled "10 things you hate," I am going to start getting a little rude.  Maybe if that annoys you, you can post it here, and then I'll say "who cares" for four pages.



So...you're saying that you hate that?


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> So...you're saying that you hate that?


 
who cares dude.  thats a dumb thing to hate, man.


----------



## fletcher6490 (May 19, 2006)

Clemson, I think I have to agree with you on the whole fast and furious bullshit.    That shit pisses me off too.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> who cares dude. thats a dumb thing to hate, man.


 
Peace


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> who cares dude.  thats a dumb thing to hate, man.



I hate that you didn't get my joke.


----------



## Steele20 (May 19, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> pffft um yeah ok i own a busineses  and i make $2,200 a day 7 days a week and i dont lift a finger spend my time lifting fishing and eating ,,im 31 and pretty much retired ,,,so u can stick your good writing skills up your ass,,i left school in yr 9 at 14,,,,,and ill make more money in a year than u will make in 20 ,,,whos the bitch ,,,cmon say it u know your a bitch



HAHAHAHAHAH.....HAHAHAHA what a fucking LIAR!


----------



## Witmaster (May 19, 2006)

I'm not really a multi-gazillionaire.  I just play one on the internet


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 19, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Anyone who puts aftermarket exhaust on a 4 cylinder car is either a 16 year old with too much access to daddy's money, or a poser.


----------



## clemson357 (May 19, 2006)

DOMS said:
			
		

> I hate that you didn't get my joke.


 
Oh, I got it.  But even if I didn't, who cares?  That is a dumb thing to hate.  Who cares?  Dude.


----------



## DOMS (May 19, 2006)

You sound bitter.  Do you want to talk about it?


----------



## god hand (May 19, 2006)

fletcher6490 said:
			
		

> Clemson, I think I have to agree with you on the whole fast and furious bullshit.    That shit pisses me off too.


I second that...........It's funny how so many people hate rap music, but no one seems to hate goths?

*HMMMMMMMMMM..........*


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2006)

Actually Clemson, you started bashing me personally.  That was why I started arguing with you.  If you dislike something then that's your perogative, but don't direct it toward me.  You also haven't seen, heard, or driven in my car, so you made your statements toward me in a completely ignorant manner.  

The double-standard that you presented yourself makes your whole reason for hating aftermarket equipment on imports obviously a fallacy; if it was truly related to noise than ANY V8 with an aftermarket exhaust or chopper would bother you just as much.  Every single one is louder than any important, guaranteed.  I think it has more to do with the people you stereotype as driving each kind of car than it does with the noise.


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually Clemson, you started bashing me personally.  That was why I started arguing with you.  If you dislike something then that's your perogative, but don't direct it toward me.  You also haven't seen, heard, or driven in my car, so you made your statements toward me in a completely ignorant manner.
> 
> The double-standard that you presented yourself makes your whole reason for hating aftermarket equipment on imports obviously a fallacy; if it was truly related to noise than ANY V8 with an aftermarket exhaust or chopper would bother you just as much.  Every single one is louder than any important, guaranteed.  I think it has more to do with the people you stereotype as driving each kind of car than it does with the noise.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 20, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually Clemson, you started bashing me personally. That was why I started arguing with you. If you dislike something then that's your perogative, but don't direct it toward me. You also haven't seen, heard, or driven in my car, so you made your statements toward me in a completely ignorant manner.
> 
> The double-standard that you presented yourself makes your whole reason for hating aftermarket equipment on imports obviously a fallacy; if it was truly related to noise than ANY V8 with an aftermarket exhaust or chopper would bother you just as much. Every single one is louder than any important, guaranteed. I think it has more to do with the people you stereotype as driving each kind of car than it does with the noise.


 
He won't respond to you because he knows you're exactly right....


----------



## BigDyl (May 20, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> He won't respond to you because he knows you're exactly right....


----------



## aceshigh (May 21, 2006)

Steele20 said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAH.....HAHAHAHA what a fucking LIAR!


is that so hard to beleive??  i know a guy who owns a donut king store who makes $19,000 a week must be because u make 8$ an hour u cant fathom making that much money hehehe,take out expenses wages and that sort of shit and im left with less happy now??


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 21, 2006)

aceshigh said:
			
		

> is that so hard to beleive?? i know a guy who owns a donut king store who makes $19,000 a week must be because u make 8$ an hour u cant fathom making that much money hehehe,take out expenses wages and that sort of shit and im left with less happy now??


----------



## Super Hulk (May 21, 2006)

1.people that think they are soooo sure of themselves
2.prophets who say the lord speaks through them
3.people who beleive "the cold weather gives you a cold"
4.cars driving in circles - nascar
5.havent won the powerball yet


----------



## Pedigree (May 22, 2006)

1) Know-it-alls on lifting forums
2) Stupid people
3) Illegal immigrants waving the Mexican flag screaming for civil rights from the U.S. 
4) Bad drivers
5) People who stink. If you have running water, there is no excuse to stink
6) The Debil
7) People who don't appreciate sarcasm
8) Telling my kids no
9) Facial hair on women
10) Pubes on women


----------



## clemson357 (May 22, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Actually Clemson, you started bashing me personally.



Nope, just your rice burner.



			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> The double-standard that you presented yourself makes your whole reason for hating aftermarket equipment on imports obviously a fallacy; if it was truly related to noise than ANY V8 with an aftermarket exhaust or chopper would bother you just as much.



You are exactly correct.  The only variable in sound is volume.  Thus, when two sounds are at the same volume there is no way to differentiate between them.  A sound that you like, when played at the same volume as a sound that you hate must be just as annoying, because volume is the only thing that affects sound.





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> Every single one is louder than any important, guaranteed.



Wrong.  Every single V8 with exhaust is louder than every single import with exhaust?  That is the stupidest shit I have every heard.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 22, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> A muscle car, or a sports car is a car that is designed to go fast. A civic or a VW is an economy car. If you take the Honda Accord that your daddy bought for you on your 16th birthday and put an aftermarket exhaust on it and some fast-and-furious-esq stickers on it, that does not make you a car enthusiast, it makes you a tool bag.


 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=fbz4d-mBmgU&search=gti

I guess the guy who tuned this VW GTI into an 11 sec. car should be ashamed of himself then because it's an economy car  

Or how bout this guy who tuned his "economy car" into a 10.36 sec. car...What a tool bag????:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=z3NgMc1A9jQ&search=fast%20civic


----------



## KelJu (May 22, 2006)

god hand said:
			
		

> I second that...........It's funny how so many people hate rap music, but no one seems to hate goths?
> 
> *HMMMMMMMMMM..........*




Because they keep they god damned music to their god damned selves.


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Nope, just your rice burner.



And I quote:



> *As far as i am concerned, you deserve to be pulled over, and you should be getting ticketed too.* I hate those stupid fucking aftermarket exhaust systems. It is one thing to have flowmasters on a V8 truck or drag pipes on a Harley, but if you put aftermarket exhaust on your Honda CRV, you deserve to be beaten. The majority of aftermarket exhaust for cars doesn't even add horsepower, it is designed solely to make the car louder so that the poser inside it can pretend his toyota corola is a muscle car.



How do I deserve it unless I am breaking the law?  If I am breaking the law, then I don't mind getting pulled over.  I was risking it.  If I'm not breaking the law, then the cop is exhibiting prejudice and I don't deserve it.  I'm not bitching about my tickets because I was breaking the law in those cases.  When I get pulled because the cop was driving like a fucking maniac and I aborted a lane change or I get pulled because "he didn't like the way I did X activity" is bullshit.

Not to mention that your assumptions of the functionality of exhaust systems on 4 cylinder vehicles is totally flawed.  Don't spout bullshit you know nothing about.




> You are exactly correct.  The only variable in sound is volume.  Thus, when two sounds are at the same volume there is no way to differentiate between them.  A sound that you like, when played at the same volume as a sound that you hate must be just as annoying, because volume is the only thing that affects sound.



I don't recall you mentioning anything about pitch, frequency, timbre, etc.  I only recall mention of volume.  I don't like the way a Civic with a 5" muffler tip sounds either, but it's still a retarded double standard.  People with modified imports deserve to be beaten because you don't like the way their exhausts sound?  Come on.

There are plenty of 4 cylinder vehicles that don't sound like your typical Civic or Accord anyway.  My friend's Miata has a nice growl, mine does too, I've heard Tubro MR2s that sound great, etc.




> Wrong.  Every single V8 with exhaust is louder than every single import with exhaust?  That is the stupidest shit I have every heard.



Okay, I'm willing to believe that there are some, but I have never heard a 4 cylinder vehicle with an exhaust that is louder than the quietest V8 exhaust setup I've ever heard which happened to be on a Thunderbird.


----------



## kenwood (May 22, 2006)

1.people who take 6min. rests inbetween sets.
2.people that stand around the gym looking stupid.
3.people who are grunting,screaming and w/e else when doing a rep.
4.comparing e-stats.
5.people humping the bar when doing curls.
6.people who ask me why i'm not wearing a belt while doing deads/squats.
7.the trainers in my gym.
8.when people tell me that they benched more than some1 else.
9.when my comp. shuts off whenever i'm doing something.
10.people that don't know wtf their doing.


----------



## clemson357 (May 23, 2006)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> How do I deserve it unless I am breaking the law? If I am breaking the law, then I don't mind getting pulled over. I was risking it.


 
Its called a city noise ordinance, and it is the law.




			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> I don't recall you mentioning anything about pitch, frequency, timbre, etc. I only recall mention of volume.


 
Really, is that a fact?  Actually, i referenced the pitch of the sound on two seperate occassions:



			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> Ask yourself one question, does your exhaust have a nice low rumble, or does it sound like a fucking 20 year old chainsaw?


 


			
				clemson357 said:
			
		

> If your car sounds like a poorly maintained weed wacker, you are gay.


 
I will never understand why people try to just make random shit up when debating something.  "You only talked about volume," yeah right.





			
				CowPimp said:
			
		

> There are plenty of 4 cylinder vehicles that don't sound like your typical Civic or Accord anyway. *My friend's Miata has a nice growl*, mine does too, I've heard Tubro MR2s that sound great, etc.


 
LMFAO!!  Your friend's miata has a nice "growl?"  Yeah, so does my buddy's moped.   

Anyway, I am done with this.  We are just going in circles and you keep making shit up, so its a waste of my time.  Just get used to the fact that I, and a large segment of the population, think your car is gay.  You may think you are the hottest shit on the street, pretending you are in "fast and furious," but chances are everyone around you just thinks you look like a tool.


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Anyway, I am done with this. We are just going in circles and you keep making shit up, so its a waste of my time. Just get used to the fact that I, and a large segment of the population, think your car is gay. You may think you are the hottest shit on the street, pretending you are in "fast and furious," but chances are everyone around you just thinks you look like a tool.


 
You like domestics and you dislike imports (or just 4 cylinder imports that are modified) period. You are very close minded and biased so anything anyone says to you is pointless cause you have that "I'm right, you're wrong attitude." Even if a someone on this board had been tuning a Civic for years and it was faster than most V8's and happened to have an exhaust and a sticker, I'm guessing you would still call it gay.


----------



## Witmaster (May 23, 2006)

Goodfella9783 said:
			
		

> You like domestics and you dislike imports (or just 4 cylinder imports that are modified) period. You are very close minded and biased so anything anyone says to you is pointless cause you have that "I'm right, you're wrong attitude." Even if a someone on this board had been tuning a Civic for years and it was faster than most V8's and happened to have an exhaust and a sticker, I'm guessing you would still call it gay.


Now.... there was one car on Fast & Furious that I really liked


----------



## Goodfella9783 (May 23, 2006)

Witmaster said:
			
		

> Now.... there was one car on Fast & Furious that I really liked


 
Yeah that thing was pretty bad ass...Don't ask Clemson though cause it's too "Fast and the Furious" to be likeable.


----------



## SuperFlex (May 23, 2006)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 1. religious right
> 2. Rap culture
> 3. Basketball
> 4. Losers who use Steroids, GH, ect and compete in Natural shows
> ...


 
#6 ten times...


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2006)

clemson357 said:
			
		

> Its called a city noise ordinance, and it is the law.



I'm not breaking it.  Otherwise I would get a ticket for that.  My car is not that loud.  You haven't heard it, so don't assume I'm breaking laws based on nothing.




> Really, is that a fact?  Actually, i referenced the pitch of the sound on two seperate occassions:



Fair enough, but you still have never heard my car, so you shouldn't be directing your comments toward me.




> I will never understand why people try to just make random shit up when debating something.  "You only talked about volume," yeah right.



I didn't recall those comments.  I apologize.




> LMFAO!!  Your friend's miata has a nice "growl?"  Yeah, so does my buddy's moped.



Again, you have no idea.  You haven't heard it.  I just went for a ride in it a couple days ago.




> Anyway, I am done with this.  We are just going in circles and you keep making shit up, so its a waste of my time.  Just get used to the fact that I, and a large segment of the population, think your car is gay.  You may think you are the hottest shit on the street, pretending you are in "fast and furious," but chances are everyone around you just thinks you look like a tool.



I never made anything up.  I didn't recall your statements about pitch, but I understand that point of view.  Again, my issue was with your double standard and your comments directed toward me.  It's okay for a V8 to be so fucking loud that you can't hear yourself think but I deserve to be profiled when I have a car that's exhaust note is very reasonable?  You have a prejudice, just admit it.

Again, you have never seen or heard my car, so you can't make judgements based on nothing.  It is not your average "rice rocket" or whatever the fuck you called it before.  Every redneck mechanic and his brother has asked me if I was selling my car.  You are the only one who has talked shit about my car thus far, and that's because you've never been in it, seen it, heard it, know nothing about it, and you know nothing about modifying cars in general.


----------



## aceshigh (May 23, 2006)

why is clemson such a tool??


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 23, 2006)

Microsux phone support ...

People in the fast lane doin' 60 ... lead, follow, or gtf outta the way!

Radio talk show hosts that fake laugh all the damn time .... 

When my son drinks from the carton ... he is 18.5 and very active sexually.  No tellin what kinda female them lips been on last ...

People that abuse others physically or mentally ... 

Whe I get one all the way reeled in and the damn fish jumps the hook as I reach out for it ...

Short small coffins ... and that we need them at all

Rectal itch ...  ... and don't ask

French culture ... pompous assholes hold a bike race every year that they can't never win

Last and most agregious is personal ... even more so then rectal itch


----------



## Witmaster (May 24, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> *Short small coffins ... and that we need them at all*


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## BigDyl (May 24, 2006)

BoneCrusher said:
			
		

> Microsux phone support ...
> 
> People in the fast lane doin' 60 ... lead, follow, or gtf outta the way!
> 
> ...




Be a good father, and give your son and kiss goodnight.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2006)

others have been stated...not hate..but more of anoyances...

but...
people who wear their ball caps sideways...WTF??? They look like they just walked into a wall...

or...on TV / movies...people holding their guns...sideways...(especially actors portraying cops)


----------



## DOMS (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> people who wear their ball caps sideways...WTF??? They look like they just walked into a wall...


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> or...on TV / movies...people holding their guns...sideways...(especially actors portraying cops)



I agree, that is stupid.


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2006)

Using any of the following expressions:
_Anyhoo_
_Been there, done that (and for God's sake, don't add "and bought the T-shirt")_
_24/7_
_Cool beans_
_Out of pocket when you really mean Out of Contact_
_Awesome Possum_


----------



## Pepper (May 24, 2006)

Buying vowels on Wheel of Fortune.


----------



## fufu (May 24, 2006)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Using any of the following expressions:
> _Anyhoo_
> _Been there, done that (and for God's sake, don't add "and bought the T-shirt")_
> _24/7_
> ...



Good list. Anyhoo, you really feel like that 24/7? Yeah, I've been there done that, then I realized it's all cool beans.


----------

